# Conseils photo



## yvos (30 Septembre 2008)

_
Tu es beau (ou pas), tu es motivé (ou pas). Tu aimes la ramener avec tes photos que t'aimes bien même si tu sais que quelque chose cloche. Mais par dessus tout, *tu veux apprendre.* :bebe:

Tu es laid (ou pas), t'as la critique facile (mais pas trop), t'aimes casser de la photo au kilomètre mais par dessus tout, *tu veux aider ton prochain*. :rose:

Alors ce fil est fait pour toi! :style:

Poste donc ici les photos que tu sais perfectibles (mais que tu aimes) *sur lesquelles tu souhaites des conseils avisés et explicites *  plutôt que de hôooo, des hâaaaaa!
Cela peut couvrir des photos que tu ne trouves pas fidèles à ce que tu voulais car pour diverses raisons, tu t'es planté. 

L'idée est donc l'entraide et le partage (c'est bôooooo ). Ce qui veut dire que toute critique blessante et non constructive sera supprimée et ira pourrir dans les enfers numériques.

A toutes fins utiles, je rappelle que beaucoup d'informations techniques et conseils généraux se trouvent déjà dans l'excellentissime Côté cuisine.
Par ailleurs, les règles de Portfolio sont évidemment toujours applicables. _

ps: record personnel de smiley en un seul message battu


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _
> Tu es beau (ou pas), tu es motivé (ou pas). Tu aimes la ramener avec tes photos que t'aimes bien même si tu sais que quelque chose cloche. Mais par dessus tout, *tu veux apprendre.* :bebe:
> 
> Tu es laid (ou pas), t'as la critique facile (mais pas trop), t'aimes casser de la photo au kilomètre mais par dessus tout, *tu veux aider ton prochain*. :rose:
> ...



D'abord je suis premier, donc réactif, forcément beau, motivé etc...
mais pas bon en photo ! comment faire (sans retouche) pour faire mieux la prochaine fois (réglages de l'appareil...) sur mon canon EOS 400D! à vos conseils, prêts? partez ! en fait, je voudrais que le ciel soit plus "rouge" comme il l'était réellement, et les batiments + sombres (ce serait plus joli ou pas selon vous?) hésitez pas à critiquer tout (cadrage...) mais parlez moi de façon claire car je débute ! Merci
PS pour yvos : je le trouve super ce topic (enfin l'idée du topic, j'espère qu'il m'aidera à pourvoir poster dans "vos plus belles photos" bientot


----------



## r0m1 (30 Septembre 2008)

Il faudrait en fait faire ce que toi tu appelles de la "retouche" mais qui est en fait du simple "développement". Je sais que toute une discussion sur ce point avait été abordé dans côté cuisine entre Aladisse jpmiss et SirDeck notamment. 

Donc pour renforcer la couleur du ciel et rendre les bâtiments plus sombres, tu devrait régler les niveaux sur photoshop ainsi que la saturation, voir les teintes... Il faut essayer, essayer, essayer... Comme disait la pub, bois sprite et entraîne toi. 

Maintenant au moment de la prise de vue, ton cadrage n'est pas mauvais, certes pas original, mais pas mauvais. Peut être le soleil est un peu cramé, tu peux rattraper cela en prenant la photo en -1 au niveau de l'exposition. 

Voilà, après, je suis sûr que d'autres pourront te donner des conseils sûrement meilleurs, j'en appelle à nos cuisiniers de l'autre fil 

Edit: voilà la page de la discussion sur retouche/traitement/développement numérique dans côté cuisine


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Septembre 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Il faudrait en fait faire ce que toi tu appelles de la "retouche" mais qui est en fait du simple "développement". Je sais que toute une discussion sur ce point avait été abordé dans côté cuisine entre Aladisse jpmiss et SirDeck notamment.
> 
> Donc pour renforcer la couleur du ciel et rendre les bâtiments plus sombres, tu devrait régler les niveaux sur photoshop ainsi que la saturation, voir les teintes... Il faut essayer, essayer, essayer... Comme disait la pub, bois sprite et entraîne toi.
> 
> ...



je voudrais apprendre à gérer l'appareil, c'est pour ça que je demande des conseils sur ça ! 
Je sais à peu près gérer photoshop pour améliorer ces photos, mais ce que j'aimerai c'est faire de plus belles photos! (avant retouche)!

éviter "le soleil cramé" comme tu dis ! je testerai avec l'exposition !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> je voudrais apprendre à gérer l'appareil, c'est pour ça que je demande des conseils sur ça !
> Je sais à peu près gérer photoshop pour améliorer ces photos, mais ce que j'aimerai c'est faire de plus belles photos! (avant retouche)!
> 
> éviter "le soleil cramé" comme tu dis ! je testerai avec l'exposition !


Pour éviter le soleil cramé, a part un filtre en Mylar je vois pas... 
Nan blagues a part retiens un truc simple: le posemetre des appreil photo est tres efficace dans des conditions relativement standards mais il peut se faire berner quand on s'écarte du standard.
Par exemple, si tu photographie une maison dont la facade est bien blanche et que le soleil tape dessus directement, cette facade sera tres lumineuse. A tel point que l'appareil va essayer de réduire (a tort) la luminosité générale de l'image. A l'arrivé l'image sera trop sombre. Il faut donc dire au posemètre de ne pas trop réduire  la luminosité et utilisant le bouton +/- et en ajoutant de +0,3 ev à +1ev selon les cas.
A l'inverse au cours d'un coucher de soleil, le posemètre trouve l'image trop sombre et il va essayer de la rendre plus claire. Il faudra donc utiliser le bouton +/- en abaisant de -0,3ev à -1ev en général.
Petit truc aussi: fais la mesure de lumière dans la zone qui t'interesse (ici le ciel) en pressant le déclencheur a mi-course puis compose ton image avant de déclencher.
D'autre part les puristes te diront que le mieux est de faire la prise de vue en RAW ce qui te laissera plus de possibilités de correction de l'image (mais qui est plus chronophage).
Pour finir je trouve pour ma part que ta photo n'est pas si mal que ça hormis le fait qu'elle a visiblement beaucoup souffert de la compression.


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2008)

La photo de base n'est pas spécialement mauvaise non plus 
Niveau cadrage, j'aurais peut-être cadré de manière à donner plus de place au ciel, donc un poil plus vers le haut. De même, j'aurai évité l'antenne disgracieuse à droite (ou recadré a posteriori).
Photo assez classique à peu près bien réalisée selon moi .

Pour rendre les ombres totalement noires (si c'est le but - ça se discute), il suffit à mon avis de berner la cellule de ton appareil en exposant sur la partie la plus lumineuse. C'est ce qui rend ces photos probablement plus spectaculaires que les scènes en question.


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Septembre 2008)

Ce fil me manquait car je suis admiratif de beaucoup de photos de "Vos Plus Belles photos" et j'attend vos conseils avec impatience. Merci d'avance


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2008)

Peut-être peux-tu indiquer ce qui te pose problème ou ce sur quoi tu as des interrogations?


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Septembre 2008)

Je suis certain que cette image est perfectible. J'ai cherché à donner un écrin à la vile et à sa baie, mais je ne retrouve pas ce que je souhaitais.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2008)

Ben a part modifier la prise de vue, c'est a dire retourner sur place un autre jour, une autre heure a un endroit un peu différent, je vois pas tres bien quoi changer. L'exposition est correcte, la mise au point aussi, le couleurs sembles fidèles...


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben a part modifier la prise de vue, c'est a dire retourner sur place un autre jour, une autre heure a un endroit un peu différent, je vois pas tres bien quoi changer. L'exposition est correcte, la mise au point aussi, le couleurs sembles fidèles...



Merci, faudra donc que je retourne à Marseille.


----------



## vleroy (1 Octobre 2008)

@Yvos, merci pour ce sujet, et dans la droite ligne de notre discussion d'hier sur le flou, voici une photo en comportant et qui m'amène à plusieurs questions. On a tous adoré des photos floues. Qu'est-ce qu'un flou réussi? 

Exemple: j'adore cette photo mais est-elle réussie?





Est-ce que le sujet qui m'est forcément personnel empêche une lecture objective de cette photo?


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> @Yvos, merci pour ce sujet, et dans la droite ligne de notre discussion d'hier sur le flou, voici une photo en comportant et qui m'amène à plusieurs questions. On a tous adoré des photos floues. Qu'est-ce qu'un flou réussi?
> 
> Exemple: j'adore cette photo mais est-elle réussie?
> 
> jolie photo


On sort un peu du sujet du fil. Une photo réussie pour l'un ne le sera pas forcément pour l'autre. Et de mon point de vue d'amateur pas du tout éclairé, je l'aurai préférée nette pour deux raisons : le flou intense du fond, qui réclame la netteté en premier plan, et puis c'est un portrait. Ce flou la par contre dégage une ambiance.



vleroy a dit:


> Est-ce que le sujet qui m'est forcément personnel empêche une lecture objective de cette photo?


Bien évidemment 

Note : mes remarques n'enlèvent rien à l'admiration que je porte aux posteurs de 'vos plus belles photos' en général, et à toi en particulier. J'aimerai savoir en faire autant et salue d'autant plus la naissance de ce fil.


----------



## vleroy (1 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _
> Tu aimes la ramener avec tes photos que t'aimes bien *même si tu sais que quelque chose cloche*. Mais par dessus tout, *tu veux apprendre.* :bebe:
> _





Romuald a dit:


> On sort un peu du sujet du fil.



je ne trouve pas, car cette photo cloche autant que je l'aime.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement je trouve dommage que le sujet soit flou alors qu'on a une superbe ambiance lumineuse et un tres joli "bokeh" à l'arrière plan.
Du coup, cette photo qui aurait pu être très chouette donne en effet une impression de raté.
Il aurait fallu soit augmenter la vitesse (quitte a monter les ISO) soit ajoutter un petit coup de flash en "fill-in" pour figer le sujet.


----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2008)

Le flou sur ton sujet est un flou qui  semble avoir aucune "fonction", si ce n'est de montrer que la photo a été prise à l'arrache , par manque de lumière, de vitesse, etc. Enfin, c'est mon avis . Un flou sur le sujet peut servir à évoquer  ou renforcer un mouvement ou une dynamique, en plus d'une atmosphère, quelque chose. Là, ça fonctionne pas je trouve. 

L'arrière plan est mignon. Cela dit, c'est pas non plus suffisant à mon sens. On pourrait dire aussi qu'il peut perturber la lecture du sujet avec les espèces de gouttelettes de lumière qui enserrent le portrait. Ca se discute.

Tu es certainement séduit par le sujet (ce que je peux comprendre ) et les couleurs chatoyantes

>Hippo Sulfite : la recherche de cadre pour ta photo est intéressante mais trop présente, et le rendu me gêne assez (surtout la partie droite supérieure).


----------



## vleroy (1 Octobre 2008)

Merci les gars, j'y vois plus clair  enfin, c'est moins flou


----------



## GroDan (1 Octobre 2008)

Ah, le flou !
A mon sens, une photo flou réussi doit avoir un point de netteté, sinon, on part sur un création abstraite conceptuelle !
Exemple : avec une tof d'Aladisse





Tout est en bas à gauche !


----------



## r0m1 (1 Octobre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Ah, le flou !
> A mon sens, une photo flou réussi doit avoir un point de netteté, sinon, on part sur un création abstraite conceptuelle !
> Exemple : avec une tof d'Aladisse
> 
> ...



On est malgré tout ici assez loin du concret, et on reste dans le conceptuel non  :mouais: ....


----------



## ElGeko (1 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> @Yvos, merci pour ce sujet, et dans la droite ligne de notre discussion d'hier sur le flou, voici une photo en comportant et qui m'amène à plusieurs questions. On a tous adoré des photos floues. Qu'est-ce qu'un flou réussi?
> 
> Exemple: j'adore cette photo mais est-elle réussie?
> [SNIP]
> Est-ce que le sujet qui m'est forcément personnel empêche une lecture objective de cette photo?




Pour moi, cette photo n'est pas réussie non. Je pense que tu manques d'objectivité, en effet, mais c'est absolument normal évidemment.  

Alors pourquoi est-elle "pas top" selon moi? Et bien parce qu'elle est floue d'abord!
"Ben oui, mais justement c'est de ça dont on cause là" me répondra-t'on!

Certes, certes, mais une fille sur une balançoire, pour que le flou soit réussi, il faudrait qu'il montre donc le mouvement de balançoire, tu vois?
Or là, c'est juste un flou de mise au point un peu ratée (profondeur de champs trop faible vu l'éclairage trop faible aussi). Ce n'est pas du tout un flou de mouvement.
Pour qu'il fusse réussi, aurait-il fallu que seuls les cheveux de la fifille soient flous, par exemple. Le spectateur aurait-il eut -ainsi- l'impression d'un zéphir du plus bel effet dans la soyance des cheveux aux vent! (ouf)!

Le fond flouté, et luminescent, est très zoli par contre.

Mais sinon, c'est juste un portrait standard dont seuls les parents sont fiers en général et qui obligent les copains à être polis lorsque les parents leur montre donc! 

(mes 2 cents et demi évidemment)

Je me relis et me rend compte qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une balançoire du tout! Comme quoi, à trop vitre regarder, on rate des trucs, ou on en voit trop parfois.
Mais celà dit, ça ne change pas trop le fond de ce que j'en dis.


----------



## vleroy (1 Octobre 2008)

Ma question (un peu conne au départ) a trouvé finalement de bonnes réponses.
Bien entendu, on fait abstraction du sujet fifille à son papa, et qu'elle ne fait pas de la balançoire, juste elle marche  
En vous lisant, effectivement, ce qui plait c'est le fond. Le premier plan n'offre aucun intérêt tel quel 
@yvos, c'est d'ailleurs le même raisonnement que pour la photo d'hier, c'était les effets dans le fond qui me plaisait.
Je vous remercie tous


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Octobre 2008)

Merci yvos pour ta réponse et surtout d'avoir initié ce fil. Comme répondu à jpmiss, je n'ai plus qu'à retourner à Marseille pour trouver un angle de vue avec un premier plan moins présent.
J'espère que le fil continuera dans le même esprit.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> juste elle marche


C'est ca qui t'as foutu dedans pour la mise au point: longue focale + peu de lumière = grande ouverture = faible profondeur de champs.
Il a suffit qu'elle fasse un demi pas entre la mise au point et le déclenchement pour ne plus etre dans la zone de netteté. Il aurait fallu monter les ISO pour pouvoir fermer un peu plus.
Edit: Sans compter que si j'en crois les exifs tu était au 1/80 pour une focale de 125 mm et tu as sûrement un peu de flou de bougé (le tiens + le sien) en plus.  Là encore il faut monter les ISO pour augmenter la vitesse sans pénaliser l'ouverture.
Si tu as un stabilisateur d'image ça peu compenser ton bouger mais pas le sien.


----------



## vleroy (1 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est ca qui t'as foutu dedans pour la mise au point: longue focale + peu de lumière = grande ouverture = faible profondeur de champs.
> Il a suffit qu'elle fasse un demi pas entre la mise au point et le déclenchement pour ne plus etre dans la zone de netteté. Il aurait fallu monter les ISO pour pouvoir fermer un peu plus.
> Edit: Sans compter que si j'en crois les exifs tu était au 1/80 pour une focale de 125 mm et tu as sûrement un peu de flou de bougé (le tiens + le sien) en plus.  Là encore il faut monter les ISO pour augmenter la vitesse sans pénaliser l'ouverture.
> *Si tu as un stabilisateur d'image ça peu compenser ton bouger mais pas le sien.*



ta lecture transversale des exif  est très juste
L'objectif est un 70/300 VR (stabilisateur en action)
et oui l'ISO était très faible (200) car très ensoleillée (et en plus filtre pola)
mais la photo a été prise en milieu sombre (ombre du manège) pas le temps de tout de modifier 
C'est pas passer loin, allez ce sera pour la prochaine


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ta lecture transversale des exif  est très juste
> L'objectif est un 70/300 VR (stabilisateur en action)
> et oui l'ISO était très faible (200) car très ensoleillée (et en plus filtre pola)
> mais la photo a été prise en milieu sombre (ombre du manège) pas le temps de tout de modifier
> C'est pas passer loin, allez ce sera pour la prochaine



J'ai du mal à comprendre l'intérêt du polarisant dans l'ombre sur un portrait serré !:mouais:


----------



## dadoo113 (2 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> @Yvos,
> Exemple: j'adore cette photo mais est-elle réussie?
> 
> 
> ...




moi je trouve réussie cette photo ! le flou donne du charme, j'aime bien ! elle est "légère"


----------



## vleroy (2 Octobre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> J'ai du mal à comprendre l'intérêt du polarisant dans l'ombre sur un portrait serré !:mouais:



il n'y en a pas effectivement. Le montage était ainsi fait pour les raisons de luminosité expliquée, montage pris en défaut sur cette photo puisque les conditions n'étaient plus les mêmes


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> il n'y en a pas effectivement. Le montage était ainsi fait pour les raisons de luminosité expliquée, montage pris en défaut sur cette photo puisque les conditions n'étaient plus les mêmes



En clair, t'as fait la feignasse , et t'as pas enlevé le pola ?
Et aprés tu squattes les forums, et demandant ce que tu aurais pu faire pour mieux faire ?:love:


----------



## Lalis (20 Octobre 2008)

J'avais raté ce fil : merci à Yvos de l'avoir initié et d'en avoir signalé / rappelé l'existence dans "Vos plus belles photos".
Pour rester dans le flou : la dernière que j'y ai postée (après avoir beaucoup hésité)  







J'ai réussi ce que je voulais obtenir : le contraste du très flou sur l'iPod et du net sur le reflet. Je n'ai pas obtenu exactement le cadrage que je voulais : ça bougeait dans le train et ce que mes yeux voyaient n'était pas exactement ce que l'appareil cadrait (étonnant, non ? :rateau. Mais de ne pas avoir le visage entier ne m'a pas gênée, ça m'a même décidée à poster, car bien malin qui reconnaitrait le sujet (ce n'est pas un autoportrait ).
Les photos que je fais avec un modeste Fuji Finepix F30 ne me plaisent généralement plus, sauf quelques rares comme celle-ci (je ne dis pas qu'elle _est_ réussie, je la trouve à mon gout). Est-ce que ça vient des réglages de l'appareil ? de la manière de photographier ?
Merci de vos avis.

_edit : je remets directement la photo ici, ça sera mieux _


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2008)

En fait c'est quoi la question?


----------



## dadoo113 (20 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En fait c'est quoi la question?



apparemment : _Est-ce que ça vient des réglages de l'appareil ? de la manière de photographier ?
Merci de vos avis. !_

je pense (après avoir pris quelques tous petits cours chez jpmiss) que la satisfation vient en effet des réglages (mais aussi des retouches !!!). J'aime bien la photo avec le reflet dans l'iPod ceci dit!


----------



## ElGeko (20 Octobre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Pour rester dans le flou : la dernière que j'y ai postée (après avoir beaucoup hésité) est là.
> J'ai réussi ce que je voulais obtenir : le contraste du très flou sur l'iPod et du net sur le reflet. Je n'ai pas obtenu exactement le cadrage que je voulais : ça bougeait dans le train et ce que mes yeux voyaient n'était pas exactement ce que l'appareil cadrait (étonnant, non ? :rateau. Mais de ne pas avoir le visage entier ne m'a pas gênée, ça m'a même décidée à poster, car bien malin qui reconnaitrait le sujet (ce n'est pas un autoportrait ).
> Les photos que je fais avec un modeste Fuji Finepix F30 ne me plaisent généralement plus, sauf quelques rares comme celle-ci (je ne dis pas qu'elle _est_ réussie, je la trouve à mon gout). Est-ce que ça vient des réglages de l'appareil ? de la manière de photographier ?
> Merci de vos avis.



Je n'ai pas compris quelle était ta question, dans le texte ci-dessus, mais bon... voici pourquoi, pour moi, ta photo aurait pu être bien mieux. Il y a 2 points.

1/ si le visage avait été parfaitement net (alors que tout le reste est flou comme tu l'indiques) la photo aurait eu sensiblement plus d'impact.

ou...

2/ Si les yeux (ou même s'il y avait eu un seul oeil) t'avai(en)t regardé directement (via le reflet évidemment) au moment où tu déclenchais, l'impact sur le spectateur (moi, ici) aurait été nettement plus fort, clairement.

Maintenant, tu mets les 2 points ci-dessus dans ta photo, telle qu'elle est composée actuellement et tu as une image qui dégage une émotion forte, pour le spectateur.

Bon... c'est juste mon point de vue perso évidemment...


----------



## Lalis (20 Octobre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Bon... c'est juste mon point de vue perso évidemment...


C'est bien ce que j'attendais 

D'accord avec le regard : capturer un regard dans le reflet aurait donné un meilleur impact à la photo. Mais elle était volée... le propriétaire des yeux (et de l'iPod) lisait son journal. Il n'aime pas être pris en photo : j'étais déjà contente d'avoir eu un bout de crâne.

Sinon, le cadrage ? la droite surex ? ça va ou bien ?


----------



## Picouto (21 Octobre 2008)

Le pb de mon point de vue c'est le cadre...
sans ce (très) gros truc noir tout moche, je suis presque certain que le "cramé" (qui n'est pas gênant ici, bien au contraire) ne ressortirait pas autant visuellement.


----------



## ElGeko (21 Octobre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> D'accord avec le regard : capturer un regard dans le reflet aurait donné un meilleur impact à la photo. Mais elle était volée... le propriétaire des yeux (et de l'iPod) lisait son journal. Il n'aime pas être pris en photo : j'étais déjà contente d'avoir eu un bout de crâne.
> 
> Sinon, le cadrage ? la droite surex ? ça va ou bien ?



Pour ce qui est du regard, je maintiens quand-même l'argument car en fait, tu ne photographies pas la personne directement là, elle ne peut donc t'en vouloir à ce sujet. 
Elle n'aurait même pas percuté, je suis assez sûr, que c'est son reflet que tu essayais de choper. Il aurait pu être intéressant, éventuellement, une fois celle-ci prise, de tester un bruyant "psst" pour attirer son attention. La personne t'aurait alors jeté un regard (j'imagine) que tu aurais peut-être pu choper donc...  

Sinon, vu que l'impact est donc absent de l'image puisque le regard absent, c'est &#8212;du coup&#8212; cadré trop serré selon moi. On ne voit pas le visage, on ne voit que des yeux, un peu flous, et donc baissés/fermés. Pas trop glop quand-même. Si t'avais eu le regard vers toi, le cadrage aurait été génial.

Enfin, la surex, oui, bon... tu ne peux pas y faire grand chose de toutes façons, là. C'est trop tard, il n'y a pas d'information dans ton blanc cramé, tu ne pourras donc pas en "retrouver" avec Photoshop.
Mais là aussi, ce n'est que secondaire, puisque de toutes façons, le fait qu'il manque ce regard rend la photo moins intéressante, donc qu'il y ait une partie cramée ou pas est accessoire.

Pour moi, cette photo est un exemple supplémentaire de bonne idée photo (c'était bien vu de ta part de la shooter) mais juste ratée dans la réalisation. Perso, j'ai horreur de ça quand ça m'arrive (et c'est fréquent). J'enrage même, d'avoir loupé ce qui était une bonne idée au départ. Et comme je sais que l'occasion ne se renouvellera pas, de toutes façons, je fais un effort pour philosopher et passer à autre chose. En essayant de me souvenir de l'erreur en question pour une prochaine fois.

Car au fond, c'est en ratant des photos qu'on apprend à en faire, c'est clair!


----------



## Lalis (21 Octobre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Car au fond, c'est en ratant des photos qu'on apprend à en faire, c'est clair!


Indeed.
Mais est-ce qu'en en ratant beaucoup, on apprend beaucoup ? 
Merci à tous pour les commentaires.


----------



## dadoo113 (21 Octobre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Indeed.
> *Mais est-ce qu'en en ratant beaucoup, on apprend beaucoup ? *
> Merci à tous pour les commentaires.



si c'est le cas, je vais devenir un Dieu de la photo d'ici peu !!!


----------



## ElGeko (21 Octobre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Indeed.
> Mais est-ce qu'en en ratant beaucoup, on apprend beaucoup ?



Ben, c'est pas pour les neuneus absolus non plus hein!


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

Alors voilà, je suis suis très loin de la bonne photo, j'aime avant tout la spontanéité et du coup cela se ressent lors de rendus où là j'ai eu l'intention de travailler en particulier un objectif (vitesse, portrait, macro, flou organisé, etc....)

Là, il s'agit d'une photo prise l'été dernier, je travaillais la vitesse et voulait absolument shooter les mouvements de l'eau, je suis plutôt fière de celle-ci et j'ai l'intention de refaire une série avec les flaques d'eau de cet automne...

Quelques conseils seront les bienvenus, merci  et bien sûr vos avis sur cette photo 

R.


----------



## ElGeko (21 Octobre 2008)

Alors celle-ci... Si l'enfant avait été en plein dans le soleil, ça aurait été... heu... nettement plus lumineux, non?  
Les gouttes sont parfaitement capturées, figées, stoppées nettes, bien vu.
Le cadrage serait nettement mieux en vertical par contre. Tu coupes au raz de la main, à droite ici, et à gauche des goutes de gauche (vu d'ici donc) et tu vas jusqu'en haut... tu auras nettement plus de dynamique.

Par exemple voici ce que ça aurait pu donner... en relevant un peu les niveaux, en donnant un peu de peps au contraste, en recadrant mieux... Bon, la qualité n'est pas top, désolé, mais je pars d'un petit JPG que j'ai aggrandi, retravaillé, puis remis à la taille, puis recompacté en JPG... bref, bonjour la soupe...


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ton commentaire Gecko, je vois bien le rendu que tu souhaites apporter, effectivement, là, je l'ai livrée brut, sans aucune retouche.

Concernant l'expo, oui, j'en ai fait d'autre où il était plus exposé à la lumière du soleil, je vais en sélectionner une autre toujours brut sans recadrage, parce que j'ai du mal encore avec le bon volume pour donner de la niak à l'ensemble 

Je vais retravailler celle-ci déjà et la posterai ici pour avoir ton avis après retouches 

Merci et bonne soirée Gecko.

R.


----------



## dadoo113 (25 Octobre 2008)

voilà, je m'en remet à vous !

comment faire pour que cette photo soit plus belle, comment aurai-je du la prendre?

je voulais mettre en valeur le pont en fait, mais aussi laisser une place au lampadère, mais le pont n'est pas assez net à mon gout !

prise en ISO 100, 2" de pose, f22 ! quels seraient les meilleurs réglages selon vous?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> voilà, je m'en remet à vous !
> 
> comment faire pour que cette photo soit plus belle, comment aurai-je du la prendre?
> 
> ...


Ce qui saute aux yeux c'est que l'image est globalement beaucoup trop sombre.
Il va donc falloir faire rentrer beaucoup plus de lumière.
Pour ce faire tu as 3 possibilités
- ouvrir plus le diaph. En effet il parait curieux de fermer a fond (f22) pour une photo de nuit). Le seul avantage que ça apporte dans ces conditions c'est l'effet "étoile" autour des point lumineux. Si tu ne tiens pas absolument a cet effet, ouvre plus.
- Augmenter le temps de pause. 2 sec ça parait un peut court et tu doit pouvoir monter à au moins 5 ou 10 sec sans pour autant craindre l'apparition de bruit qui n'est perceptible que pour des temps vraiment plus long surtout a ISO 100. Le seul "déagrément" c'est que les drapeaux sur le pont vont devenir tres flous car ils bougent.
- Augmenter les ISO là aussi 100 ISO ca parait un peu faible vu la faible luminosité de l'ensemble. Pour ma part j'ai quand meêm tendance a privilégier les 2 première mesures avant de passer a l'augmentation de ISO qui vont altérer la qualité de l'image (plus de bruit moins de détails..) dans une proportion tres variable selon les capteurs.

Tu peux bien entendu faire une ou plusieurs combinaisons de 3 mesures précédentes pour trouver le meilleur compromis.

Ensuite vient le probleme du lampadaire. Là j'ai pas de solution technique à proprement parlé. Il est beaucoup plus lumineux que le reste de l'image et va fatalement "exploser" si tu fais entrer plus de lumière pour mieux exposer le pont. C'est inévitable quand il y'a de gros écart de luminosité.
Pour ma part, pour contourner le probleme je choisirais de faire la photo plus tôt quand le soleil est couché mais que le ciel n'est pas encore tout noir mais plutôt bleu nuit: l'heure bleue (voir ici) Ca atténue les différence de luminosité et ca donne un peu de matière au ciel qui si non reste tristement tout noir.
  D'ailleurs d'une manière générale, le plus belles photos de nuit ne sont pas faites en pleine nuit mais à ce moment précis avant le lever ou après le coucher.

Voilà ce qui me vient à l'esprit de prime abord. Si d'autre ont d'autres idées... 

Un exemple de photo faite à l'heure bleue:




Imagine la même avec le ciel tout noir et c'est déjà moins bien.


----------



## ElGeko (26 Octobre 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord avec ce que répond JPMISS et j'ajouterai simplement que dans ce cas (vouloir le pont, la nuit, en plus du lampadaire, très lumineux &#8212;lui) j'aurais pris 2 fois la même image (sans bouger du tout entre les 2 prises), une avec l'exposition pour le lampadaire et une autre, nettement plus longue donc, pour le pont. Ensuite, il ne reste plus qu'à recomposer les 2 expos ensemble, ce qui n'est pas grand-chose à faire avec Photoshop par exemple.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais là on s'éloigne de la technique photographique proprement dite.
dadoo113 souhaite acquérir une meilleur connaissance de l'utilisation de son boitier, je pense donc qu'il vaut mieux commencer par les fondamentaux de la prise de vue avant de se lancer dans des techniques avancées de fusions d'images sous PS.


----------



## dadoo113 (26 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui mais là on s'éloigne de la technique photographique proprement dite.
> dadoo113 souhaite acquérir une meilleur connaissance de l'utilisation de son boitier, je pense donc qu'il vaut mieux commencer par les fondamentaux de la prise de vue avant de se lancer dans des techniques avancées de fusions d'images sous PS.



merci JPMISS ! effectivement je saurai faire les corrections sous photoshop en prenant deux photos! mais ce n'est pas mon souhait! je vais tester différents réglages.

j'vais tenter au moment de l'heure bleue  je posterai la nouvelle alors ;-)


----------



## PommeQ (26 Octobre 2008)

De plus une bonne expo pendant cette période est toujours plus jolie qu'une image HDR selon moi ... cette dernière fait moins naturelle


----------



## ElGeko (26 Octobre 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> De plus une bonne expo pendant cette période est toujours plus jolie qu'une image HDR selon moi ... cette dernière fait moins naturelle




Rien à voir avec du HDR!!!
C'est quand-même marrant comment les gens associent tout et n'importe quoi avec cette technique, décidément.
Déjà, le HDR, c'est le *haut rendement dynamique*, donc faudrait m'expliquer comment tu peux en avoir dans une photo de nuit! C'est surtout au niveau du bruit que tu aurais un haut rendement, oui! 

Ensuite, faire 2 expositions différentes n'abouti certainement pas à faire du HDR de toutes façons.

Bon, bref, ce que je voulais dire &#8212;JPMISS, c'est que c'est bien de la technique photo tradi, quand-même, quelque part. On faisait ce genre de manip bien avant le numérique, je précise. Photoshop, c'est nouveau, et ça permet surtout de faire plus facilement ce qu'on faisait en chambre noire avant, mais les techniques d'éclairages, (ou de révélation des éclairages quand on ne peut pas les maîtriser soi-même) sont assez identiques.

Maintenant, si DADOO113 préfère, il peut aussi utiliser la mesure spot de son APN, (si il l'a). Du coup, il prend la mesure sur le pont, si c'est ce qu'il veux privilégier.


----------



## dadoo113 (26 Octobre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Rien à voir avec du HDR!!!
> Maintenant, si DADOO113 préfère, il peut aussi utiliser la mesure spot de son APN, (si il l'a). Du coup, il prend la mesure sur le pont, si c'est ce qu'il veux privilégier.



la mesure spot...? kézako ? mon matos est inscrit dans ma signature! je fais des test avec les conseils de jpmiss ce soir à l'heure bleue !
merci !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2008)

Bon est pas là pour polémiquer sans fin sur le post traitement qu'il soit en chambre noire ou sur son mac mais pour savoir comment réussir de belles photos. En ce qui me concerne j'ai rien contre la "retouche", je m'en sert même très souvent. Mais je considère qu'un minimum de connaissances techniques en amont c'est à dire à la prise de vue est indispensable pour réussir.

PS pour dadoo113: la mesure spot. Et rien ne t'interdit de lire un peu le mode d'emploi de ton appareil et d'utiliser  google... On veut bien te donner des conseil pour mieux comprendre comment faire mais essaye de faire un minimum d'efforts de ton côté...


----------



## vleroy (26 Octobre 2008)

il y a quand même plein de choses que je ne comprends pas... pourquoi commencer par de la photo de nuit, alors que le manuel n'est même pas lu 

Bien sûr on peut te donner un formule 1 et schumi te donner les conseils nécessaires, c'est curieux je doute que d'ici une semaine tu fasses la pole...

Mon avis est que si tu veux maintenir tes photos de nuit comme objectif, commence par des sujets éclairés de façon homogène, si le résultat est déjà correct, alors là tu pourras passer sur des sujets plus difficiles...


----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

Et hop, je reviens avec la même photo mais retouchée suivant les conseils de Gecko 

Et sinon bonjour à tous (c'est du sérieux votre discussion, très technique, j'ai dû mal à suivre tout  )





​
Et sinon, je vais poster dans "vos plus belles photos, une photo de sa soeur, et je dois l'avouer, plutôt contente du résultat).

Merci pour vos impressions et commentaires et bonne fin de dimanche à toutes et tous !

R.


----------



## dadoo113 (26 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon est pas là pour polémiquer sans fin sur le post traitement qu'il soit en chambre noire ou sur son mac mais pour savoir comment réussir de belles photos. En ce qui me concerne j'ai rien contre la "retouche", je m'en sert même très souvent. Mais je considère qu'un minimum de connaissances techniques en amont c'est à dire à la prise de vue est indispensable pour réussir.
> 
> PS pour dadoo113: la mesure spot. Et rien ne t'interdit de lire un peu le mode d'emploi de ton appareil et d'utiliser  google... On veut bien te donner des conseil pour mieux comprendre comment faire mais essaye de faire un minimum d'efforts de ton côté...



bah j'ai lu mon manuel et plein de revues, mais j'avais jamais lu le terme "mesure spot", en fait c'est le mode AV tout simplement non ?


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> bah j'ai lu mon manuel et plein de revues, mais j'avais jamais lu le terme "mesure spot", en fait c'est le mode AV tout simplement non ?



Rien à voir 
Spot en anglais, ça veut dire point 
Dis-toi qu'en "mesure spot", l'exposition est évaluée sur une partie très restreinte autour d'un point. Généralement, ce point est le collimateur central. Donc si tu as un objet avec un éclairage particulier qui t'intéresse dans un environnement qui a un éclairage très différent (le cas de ton lampadaire, par exemple), tu peux faire ton exposition sur ce point par le biais de cette mesure spot. Sachant que dans une scène hypercontrastée, tu vas te retrouver avec un objet correctement éclairé sur ta photo mais certainement d'autres parties totalement surex/sousex. Le meilleur moyen pour comprendre l'impact du mode de mesure, c'est de prendre la même photo en changeant de mode...normalement, tu devrais comprendre.
Maintenant, l'efficacité de la mesure spot dépend aussi du boitier. A mon avis, celle du 400D n'en est pas vraiment une.


----------



## dadoo113 (26 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Rien à voir
> Spot en anglais, ça veut dire point
> Dis-toi que en mesure spot", l'exposition est évaluée sur une partie très restreinte autour d'un point. Généralement, c'est point est le collimateur central. Donc si tu as un objet avec un éclairage particulier qui t'intéresse dans un evnironnement qui a un éclairage très différent (le cas de ton lampadaire, par exemple), tu peux faire ton exposition sur ce point par le biais de cette mesure spot. Le meilleur moyen pour comprendre l'impact du mode de mesure, c'est de prendre la même photo en changeant...normalement, tu devrais comprendre.
> Maintenant, l'efficacité de la mesure spot dépend aussi du boitier. A mon avis, celle du 400D n'en est pas vraiment une.



ah ok ! effectivement, la mesure spot est pas top sur 400d ! j'ai appris un mot ce soir, "mesure spot"


----------



## ElGeko (26 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Et hop, je reviens avec la même photo mais retouchée suivant les conseils de Gecko



Ben elle est très bien comme ça non? Plus dynamique je trouve... C'est bien!


----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Ben elle est très bien comme ça non? Plus dynamique je trouve... C'est bien!



Voui, merci de tes précieux conseils, et sinon, j'en ai mis une de ma fille sur le fil "Vos plus belles... " voilà 

Bonne soirée ElGeko


----------



## GroDan (27 Octobre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> bah j'ai lu mon manuel et plein de revues, mais j'avais jamais lu le terme "mesure spot", en fait c'est le mode AV tout simplement non ?



Si tu as lu ton manuel, la mesure spot en fait partie !
Pour le mode AV ou A pour Aperture value, tout est dit ici
Mais comme le dit jpmiss, faut se forcer un peu dans l'existence, tu sais, la crise ne fait que commencer !:mouais:


----------



## esope (27 Octobre 2008)

Je vais peut-être passer pour un gros c*on mais plutôt que de vous taper la nouille à vouloir savoir comment on peut faire tel ou tel truc à posteriori, vous pouvez pas essayer d'expérimenter sur place, re réfléchir à ça en amont?? Genre je cale l'appareil, je touche tous les boutons et je regarde en direct live qui fait quoi sur l'image... Tiens et si j'ouvrais un peu le diaph, qu'est ce qui se passe, et si je montais en ISO, et si je rallongeai le temps de pose, et si, et si... Bref vous avez compris le principe, non?! 

Et si vous ne cherchez rien de particulier, et ben c'est pas grave, vous prenez le manuel de l'appareil et vous prenez l'appareil. Vous titillez tous les boutons (pas d'inquiétudes ils sont là pour ça!!) et vous observez attentivement sur quoi ça joue... Le numérique c'est chouette on paie pas la photo, alors autant en profiter et expérimenter, expérimenter expérimenter!!!

Et si dans un cas super particulier y'a comme une couille, et ben là c'est pareil on regarde à droite à gauche, on observe des photos pour voir comment on peut régler le problème et effectivement là on pose des questions...

Mais, et je finirais par ça, avant tout, pour faire de la photo il faut se familiariser avec un vocabulaire. Et ce comme dans toute autre activité un tant soit peu spécialisé ( En plongée un détendeur ne s'appelle pas Le-truc-dedans-quoi-tu-respires...). Et pour apprendre ça il y a des bouquins très chouettes, et puis il y google, et on y trouve même des schémas qui expliquent tout ça très bien. Mais attention là encore regardez tout ces élèment avec votre boitier à coté de vous histoire de repérer de suite ce dont on vous parle...


Désolé si j'en choque certains, ce n'est pas un coup de gueule envers une personne en particulier, ce n'est même pas un coup de gueule, c'est juste une réflexion sur l'assistanat de notre société. La technique s'apprend l'oeil se forme, mais c'est avant tout la passion qui fait prendre des photos; alors il faut sortir essayer, rater, puis essayer encore... 

Comme une certaine pub le disait "bois sprite et entraine toi... Mais surtout entraine toi!!"


----------



## plovemax (28 Octobre 2008)

esope a dit:


> Je vais peut-être passer pour un gros c*on mais plutôt que de vous taper la nouille à vouloir savoir comment on peut faire tel ou tel truc à posteriori, vous pouvez pas essayer d'expérimenter sur place, ...
> 
> Comme une certaine pub le disait "bois sprite et entraine toi... Mais surtout entraine toi!!"


Bonsoir

ce n'est pas trop mon habitude mais là je vais réagir à chaud. Je comprends ton pseudo-coup de gueule Esope. Il est vrai que parfois l'inertie et la mode du "j'ai la flemme de chercher alors j'attends qu'on me donne du tout cuit" est pénible (c'est une des raisons de ma désertion des forums techniques). Cependant je ne suis pas persuadé que tout le monde puisse apprendre à faire des photos un peu meilleures que de simples photos souvenir par de l'expérimentation. Certains, oui, ceux que je qualifierai de "manuels" ou de "visuels". Ceux-là peuvent par l'expérimentation apprendre à affiner et à améliorer leur travail. Mais d'autre vont répéter 100 fois la même connerie et appeler çà l'expérience parce qu'il ne mettrons pas le résultat de leur expérimentation en face du "reste du monde". D'autres ont besoin de conceptualiser les choses avant de les réaliser. L'expérimentation a priori ne leur apporte rien. Au contraire çà les embrouille. Ils faut d'abord qu'ils assimilent les concepts, la théorie. Et ensuite seulement ils mettrons cette théorie en pratique par de l'expérimentation. Celle-ci vient renforcer un savoir acquis et non pas le créer. Pour ces "intellectuels" l'expérimentation n'a aucune valeur de création de savoir. De plus, souvent une source d'information n'est pas suffisante. Ils ont besoin de confronter les théories qu'ils ont lu.

Tu pourrais me répondre que ce que je viens de dire ne change pas fondamentalement la portée de ton intervention. Mais si. Ceux que j'appelle les "intellectuels" ne vois pas toujours où ils se sont plantés. Imaginons le cas d'une personne voulant prendre une photo d'un véhicule de sport. Elle apprendra dans les diverse lectures qu'elle fera qu'il faut choisir une vitesse d'obturation rapide mais pas trop car ce qui marche bien en sport c'est les images de filés. Cette personnes va expérimenter cette technique qui fonctionne bien après un peu (beaucoup ) d'entraînement pour les voitures. Mais le jour où elle essaye pour une course de VTT ses images sont Bof. Pourquoi? Où est la différence? Il y en a-t-il une?  Le "manuel" va bidouiller ses réglages. Intuitivement il sera capable de sentir dans quels sens il doit les modifier. L'intellectuel lui aura plus de mal et cherchera des réponses dans de la doc mais aussi et surtout auprès de "conseillers" comme sur les forums d'entraide.

Attention je ne suis pas en train de dire que le "manuel" sera meilleur photographe que "l'intellectuel". Il s'agit simplement de deux archétypes qui ont une approche très différente de l'expérimentation en particulier dans le domaine photographique. La qualité de leur travail n'en dépend pas fondamentalement bien que souvent leur approche artistique soit très différente (émotion versus construction, pléthore versus parcimonie, etc.)

Enfin je te rejoins sur le chapitre du vocabulaire. Avec un bémol seulement. Tant que tu ne sais pas comment s'appelle le truc-dedans-quoi-tu-respires et bien tu continus à l'appeler le truc-dedans-quoi-tu-respires jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un te dise que le truc dedans quoi tu respires s'appelle un détendeur. La science infuse n'existe pas. Certes chacun doit faire l'effort d'apprendre le vocabulaire adéquat mais c'est aussi à celui qui détient le savoir de le partager avec le novice.


----------



## vleroy (28 Octobre 2008)

ça blablatte pas mal ici (même qu'au dessus j'ai pas fini de lire le post tant il est long  )
Néanmoins, un truc qui moi m'a fait pas mal progresser, c'est de regarder les exif sur Flickr 
Pour dadoo113, regarde d'ailleurs celles de jpmiss


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2008)

_On évite de se disperser avec des considérations très/trop générales (pourtant intéressantes  ) et on attend patiemment la prochaine photo. _


----------



## dadoo113 (28 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ça blablatte pas mal ici (même qu'au dessus j'ai pas fini de lire le post tant il est long  )
> Néanmoins, un truc qui moi m'a fait pas mal progresser, c'est de regarder les exif sur Flickr
> Pour dadoo113, regarde d'ailleurs celles de jpmiss



je regarde souvent ses photos (avec admiration), j'écoute ses conseils, et ceux de tous aussi !

je me sers aussi des données exif pour progresser et je fais des milliers de photos ratées pour quelques unes de bien eh eh ! Mais c'est vrai que parfois, tu sais que tu n'aura pas l'occaz de refaire la photo, et donc il faut connaitre suffisemment l'appareil pour réussir du premier coup !

et pour ceux qui râlent qu'on pose des questions, il me semble que ce topic s'appelle "conseils photos"... j'avoue être un peu déçu des réactions de certains...


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Octobre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> je regarde souvent ses photos (avec admiration), j'écoute ses conseils, et ceux de tous aussi !
> 
> je me sers aussi des données exif pour progresser et je fais des milliers de photos ratées pour quelques unes de bien eh eh ! Mais c'est vrai que parfois, tu sais que tu n'aura pas l'occaz de refaire la photo, et donc il faut connaitre suffisemment l'appareil pour réussir du premier coup !
> 
> et pour ceux qui râlent qu'on pose des questions, il me semble que ce topic s'appelle "conseils photos"... j'avoue être un peu déçu des réactions de certains...



Je ne pense pas que la polémique vienne de toi, mais plutôt des divergences de vues entre les interlocuteurs qui t'ont répondu.


----------



## esope (28 Octobre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> et pour ceux qui râlent qu'on pose des questions, il me semble que ce topic s'appelle "conseils photos"... j'avoue être un peu déçu des réactions de certains...



Je suis désolé que tu le prennes comme ça  mon intention n'était pas mauvaise. Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il y a une part d'entraide nécessaire (et je suis le premier à donner de mon temps pour aider ceux qui en ont besoin dans le domaine photographique ), mais il y a aussi une part, énorme, de travail et de développement personnel... Et que même si tu fais partie des "intellectuels" dont parle Plovemax (avec qui je suis d'accord en passant), il faut se poser pour mettre les résultats en face des hypothèses et analyser le tout. Tant que certaines choses ne seront pas devenues des automatismes tu aura toujours un pourcentage non négligeable de ratage (et même après ce pourcentage est élevé!).
je m'arrêterais là en m'excusant encore auprès de ceux que j'ai pu froisser, et si tu veux en discuter on peut passer par MP, et désolé Yvos pour cette digression...


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2008)

_Je laisse car cela reste intéressant, mais please, on s'arrête là et on attend cette fois-ci réellement la prochaine photo._


----------



## SirDeck (31 Octobre 2008)

Bien le bonjour,

J'aime beaucoup cette photo, mais quelque chose me gène. À votre avis ?
Attention ! Il y a un piège. 






un piège éducatif bien sûr !


----------



## ElGeko (31 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui me gène, c'est le bout de machin (une encoignure de porte?) à gauche. A virer d'urgence... 

Sinon, la "high key" est intéressante, mais je la travaillerais plus pour faire ressortir la lumière venant de la fenêtre de gauche.

Je ne toucherais absolument pas au cadrage général, ni à l'oblique, qui sont très intéressants, selon moi.

Une bonne image dont il faut impérativement virer ce bout de truc là, à gauche, donc...


----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon, et bien à part ElGeko, cela n'inspire pas vraiment.
L'annonce du piège sans aucun doute.


----------



## ElGeko (6 Novembre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Bon, et bien à part ElGeko, cela n'inspire pas vraiment.
> L'annonce du piège sans aucun doute.




Et donc, c'est quoi alors ce piège, exactement?


----------



## giga64 (6 Novembre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Et donc, c'est quoi alors ce piège, exactement?


La petite fille tient son stylo à l'envers...

:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Novembre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Bon, et bien à part ElGeko, cela n'inspire pas vraiment.
> L'annonce du piège sans aucun doute.


ça penche!


----------



## iFabien (6 Novembre 2008)

...elle me plait beaucoup cette photo. Le bout qui dépasse à gauche ne me gêne pas.
L'oblique donne la dynamique, j'adore.
Je dirais (s'il fallait trouver un petit défaut) peut-être la fenêtre qui est un peu "mangée" (hautes lumières), du coup l'enfant est moins l'élément central de la photo.

Désolé...je débute...


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2008)

Ah ! bien voilà, ça se décoince par ici 
Je vous livre ce pseudo-mystère ce week-end 
Mais certains me font découvrir des trucs...


----------



## SirDeck (8 Novembre 2008)

Le piège : Cette photo n'est pas de moi évidemment.
Mais je m'attendais à plus de critiques. Vraiment.
Comme quoi.

L'idée était de faire partager l'intérêt de réfléchir sur des images de photographes reconnus mais pas forcément populaires. Allez voir des expositions de photographes qui ne vous attirent pas forcément et ne pas hésiter à critiquer, quel que soit votre niveau (critiquer pour vous, dans une expo c'est mal venu ). Vous serrez surpris comme une photo qui ne vous paraît pas vraiment bien foutue se révèle pleine de surprise.

Je salue Elgeko qui s'est lancé et qui m'a appris un truc que je n'avais même pas vu alors qu'il est énorme. Si on supprime "ce bout de truc là, à gauche", on déséquilibre l'image. En effet, ce triangle sombre répond parfaitement en négatif au triangle blanc dans le coin opposé. Me voilà d'autant plus impressionné. Merci Elgeko 

giga64 : c'est uniquement parce qu'au Japon, on conduit à gauche 

iFabien : il me semble au contraire que la fenêtre désigne l'enfant comme une flèche. Mais cette version numérique ne rend pas hommage au tirage réalisé à partir d'un film moyen format sur exposés.

Ed_the_Head : Oui, ça penche et cela participe à créer ces deux triangles en négatifs découverts plus haut, triangles qui ferment l'image.

Merci, c'était intéressant 



J'oubliais l'essentielle. La photo est de Rinko Kawauchi, jeune photographe japonnaise dont le travail personnel amène un renouveau étonnant dans la photographie contemporaine. Paris photo ayant pour theme le Japon, l'image qui représente la manifestation est de Rinko Kawauchi.


----------



## ElGeko (9 Novembre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Je salue Elgeko qui s'est lancé et qui m'a appris un truc que je n'avais même pas vu alors qu'il est énorme. Si on supprime "ce bout de truc là, à gauche", on déséquilibre l'image. En effet, ce triangle sombre répond parfaitement en négatif au triangle blanc dans le coin opposé. Me voilà d'autant plus impressionné. Merci Elgeko



Alors, de rien... 
mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi là-dessus. Virer le coin gauche ne déséquilibre absolument pas l'image, au contraire.
Voici ce que ça donne:





Bon, j'ai aggrandi, recadré (pour virer l'encoignure) et retravaillé un peu la lumière, autant que faire se peut compte tenu de la qualité assez médiocre du fichier JPG posté originalement.
Très objectivement, je ne trouve pas que cette photo soit déséquilibrée cadrée ainsi. Au contraire, l'angle est mieux amené, plus balancé, je trouve.
Suis-je le seul à penser ainsi?

Je mets en suite (_derrière_) la même image, travaillée en N&B, de façon à ce que le côté "graphique" justement soit encore plus prononcé._ (j'espère ne pas me faire remonter les bretelles si je poste 2 photos à la suite)._

J'espère ne pas dénaturer le travail original de l'auteur se faisant. Cette photo est vraiment intéressante.
Merci donc...


----------



## ElGeko (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2008)

_Echange intéressant_ 

_Je préférai qu'on reste principalement dans l'optique tu sujet : conseils et critiques sur vos photos _

Sinon, je dirai tout simplement que le version originale me séduit. Je trouve que la partie gauche peut suggérer pas mal de choses


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _Echange intéressant_
> 
> _Je préférai qu'on reste principalement dans l'optique tu sujet : conseils et critiques sur vos photos _
> 
> Sinon, je dirai tout simplement que le version originale me séduit. Je trouve que la partie gauche peut suggérer pas mal de choses


Tout ça me fait penser à un fil assez génial ouvert par SAS Amok il y a quelques temps. 

La photo présentée par SirDeck relève exactement de ça.


----------



## SirDeck (9 Novembre 2008)

ElGeko a dit:


> Alors, de rien...
> mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi là-dessus. Virer le coin gauche ne déséquilibre absolument pas l'image, au contraire.
> Voici ce que ça donne:
> []http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr54/jmGargantiel/Autres/PhotoTest2.jpg[/]
> ...



Oui, c'est ça l'idée, critiquer et voir ce que ça pourrait donner. Mais...

Ce n'est en effet plus du tout la même photo que tu proposes.
Tu as renforcé le contraste et réduit la surexposition (c'est un peu comme si tu rendais moins flou une photo de Sarah Moon ) ce qui fait tomber la douceur de l'image (c'est dramatique comme ambiance là).
Tu as changé le format en quittant le carré. La composition n'est plus là et la petite fille n'est plus une petite puce dans le coin à droite. Tu as retiré le triangle inférieur gauche qui ne répond plus aux autres.


3 triangles rectangles qui ferment



​
3 carrés qui composent



​

Une petite chose perdue dans un coin mais le regard s'y rend.



​
@yvos : Il fallait bien que quelqu'un le fasse  Mais j'en ai terminé


----------



## ElGeko (9 Novembre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ce n'est en effet plus du tout la même photo que tu proposes.



Ha non, pas d'accord (again) avec toi, désolé. 

D'abord, je ne connais pas l'intention première de l'auteur original. La connais-tu, toi?
*Pour moi*, l'important est la lumière, qui inonde la pièce (et la petite fille évidemment). J'ai donc travaillé cette lumière. La photo n'est plus légèrement surex, ok, mais je ne vois pas ce qu'elle apportait à l'image intrinsèque et je peux légitimement penser qu'il ne s'agissait que d'un mauvais "tirage" et que ce n'était pas forcément voulu par l'auteur originale.
L'émotion, l'atmosphère apportée par la lumière entrant des 2 fenêtres est amplifiée *(de mon point de vue, toujours)* sur mon tirage à moi.




SirDeck a dit:


> Tu as renforcé le contraste et réduit la surexposition (c'est un peu comme si tu rendais moins flou une photo de Sarah Moon ) ce qui fait tomber la douceur de l'image (c'est dramatique comme ambiance là).



Il n'est pas logique, compte-tenu de cette lumière violente, que les contrastes soient si "fades" (j'exagère un peu) dans l'image originalement postée, surtout sur le côté droit de la fillette. J'ai donc corrigé cela, éventuellement. Du coup, je trouve que la fillette, sa présence dans l'image, est renforcée. Bien évidemment, c'est mon interprétation et elle peut différer de celle de l'auteur, mais quoi qu'il en soit, je ne trouve pas que ce que j'en ai fait ait changé radicalement l'image d'origine. Et certainement pas autant que tu le sous-entend dans ton exemple sur Sarah Moon!!!  
_(dont les images n'ont vraiment pas besoin de moi pour envoyer une grosse émotion vers le spectateur, surtout lorsqu'elles étaient nouvelles/novatrices)._




SirDeck a dit:


> Tu as changé le format en quittant le carré.



Oui, parce que je n'ai pas voulu passer trop de temps à garder ce carré tout en gardant la même quantité de fenêtre/lumière. J'ai donc préféré garder toute la lumière.
Mais si j'avais voulu, j'aurais gardé le même format carré sans problème, en gardant la même lumière. J'ai juste pas passé trop de temps, là.




SirDeck a dit:


> La composition n'est plus là et la petite fille n'est plus une petite puce dans le coin à droite. Tu as retiré le triangle inférieur gauche qui ne répond plus aux autres.



Je pense que si.
La fillette est toujours écrasée, noyée, dans la lumière et même plus qu'avant, en fait, puisque justement il n'y a plus qu'elle et la lumière et non plus cette encoignure à gauche qui n'apporte vraiment rien à la photo. 
En fait, cette encoignure appelle la verge (!!!) pour se faire battre... on dirait un cadrage raté, coincé... on dirait un manque de rigueur de la part du photographe et ça parasite nettement la pureté de la lumière et la fillette noyée de dedans donc.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta théorie des 3 triangles qui se ferment, pour moi, c'est typique du défaut que l'on essaye d'expliquer, de justifier, par une license artistique inappropriée dans ce cas précis.  

Bon... je ne veux surtout pas refaire le monde à la place du photographe original évidemment. Il a fait sa photo, c'est son oeuvre, il fait ce qu'il veut et shoote comme il veut, évidemment.
Qui suis-je pour décider qu'il fait bien ou pas, hein? Je ne le fais pas, non.

Juste, j'explique mon point de vue, mon choix perso, à travers son travail à lui, ce qui est le sujet de ce fil. Loin de moi l'envie, l'idée même, de vouloir dénigrer son travail, j'espère que c'est clair et qu'il n'y a pas de malentendu, pour personne around.

Bonne fin de soirée...


----------



## SirDeck (9 Novembre 2008)

Oui, je connais un peu l'intention de l'auteur. Je connais le travail de Rinko Kawauchi. Cette photo est tirée du livre Utatane, l'un des 3 premiers de ses livres publiés la même année. On peut traduire ça par "Sieste" ou "songe" ou "somnolence". Un thème typique de l'artiste que sert son style bien particulier.

Avoir un avis subjectif (relatif au sujet) me semble essentiel, même s'il s'agit d'une photo d'auteur reconnu. C'était l'objet de ma supercherie.

Mais il me semble nécessaire ensuite de revenir à un questionnement plus objectif (relatif à lobjet). On peut se dire subjectivement "je peux légitimement penser qu'il ne s'agissait que d'un mauvais "tirage" et que ce n'était pas forcément voulu par l'auteur originale." Ou que "Il n'est pas logique, compte tenu de cette lumière violente, que les contrastes soient si "fades." Ou enfin que "Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta théorie des 3 triangles qui se ferment, pour moi, c'est typique du défaut que l'on essaye d'expliquer, de justifier, par une license artistique inappropriée dans ce cas précis."
Mais rapidement on doit se dire qu'il s'agit d'une photographe professionnelle et que tant d'erreur dans une photo, c'est suspect. Si on cherche un peu on trouve vite que cette surexposition qui désature la couleur et fait tomber le contraste est objectivement presque systématique dans son travail personnel et que c'est une part essentielle du style de l'auteur, un style doux et mélancolique qui traque le silence. Ce n'est en rien dû au hasard ou pire, à une erreur. On trouvera également que les constructions de formes et de lignes qui se répondent dans l'image, constructions qui peuvent apparaître comme un coup du hasard sur une photo se répètent en fait très souvent (trop souvent pour du hasard) dans les images de la photographe. On est certes plus proche de Frank que de Bresson en terme de cadrage (même s'il semble que contrairement à Frank elle ne recadre pas), mais le résultat est bien là.

Voici une autre photo d'Utatane qui permet de voir immédiatement la cohérence, ici au niveau de l'ambiance lumineuse (il s'agit de l'image retenue pour la communication autour de Paris Photo de cette année).




Rinko Kawauchi de la série Utatane - Foil Gallery Tokyo. 2001.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2008)

Bon, quand vous aurez fini de vous tirer sur l'élastique on pourra peut être revenir au sujet de ce fil...


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> La macro c'est pas mon domaine de prédilection.



  sous-traite à joubichou 

>> fin du HS >>

Voilà hier, au coucher du soleil, j'ai fait la photo ci-dessous:
deux choses me chiffonnent :
- primo, je ne retrouve pas la profondeur que j'avais visuellement
- je n'arrive pas non plus à retrouver mes contrastes (bleu de la nuit/ jaune des feuilles)

Alors que changer au shootage? Quoi faire au traitement?





La haute définition pour vous aider est là

Les exif sont là (considérer l'ISO=100 puisqu'elle n'est curieusement pas indiquée)

Merci d'avance


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2008)

Allez-y ! lâchez-vous !!!!!!!!!!

A vrai dire, je ne sais pas ce que je j'aime ou ce que je n'aime pas dans cette photo ...
Composition nulle, traitement nul ... mais j'aime assez l'ambiance "industrielle fin de siècle" qui s'en dégage ...


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez-y ! lâchez-vous !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A vrai dire, je ne sais pas ce que je j'aime ou ce que je n'aime pas dans cette photo ...
> Composition nulle, traitement nul ... mais j'aime assez l'ambiance "industrielle fin de siècle" qui s'en dégage ...



Bonsoir Jean-Luc ! 
Non, ta photo n'est pas nulle.
Pour ce qui est de la composition, un recadrage en carré permet d'aller à l'essentiel, quant au traitement, il fait penser au cubisme et à certaine affiches des années 1920/30, j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance qui s'en dégage.


----------



## Madeline (10 Novembre 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Bonsoir Jean-Luc !
> Non, ta photo n'est pas nulle.
> Pour ce qui est de la composition, un recadrage en carré permet d'aller à l'essentiel, quant au traitement, il fait penser au cubisme et à certaine affiches des années 1920/30, j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance qui s'en dégage.



D'accord avec macmarco pour le format carré !
Mais je la préfère cadrée comme ci dessous, à cause de l'angle (ciel toit) à droite !




​


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2008)

J'ai hésité entre ces deux cadrages.


----------



## SirDeck (10 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> sous-traite à joubichou
> 
> >> fin du HS >>
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par profondeur... La vision humaine est subjective par nature et dépasse de loin les capacités des dispositifs techniques. Il faut regarder comme un appareil photo (un cadre, un il, une dynamique très très faible) pour avoir une idée de ce que ça pourrait donner.

Pour ce qui est des contrastes, c'est toujours le cas. Sauf exception, la photo ne rend jamais ce qu'on voit ou ce qu'on veut. D'où l'importance de la phase de tirage dont le travail de base consiste à équilibrer la luminosité et les contrastes. N'ayant pas vu la scène réelle, je peux difficilement te guider. Mais il est probable que tu voyais le ciel bien plus clair. Ta vue a une "dynamique" qui n'a rien à voir avec celle de ton Boîtier. Pour que ta photo enregistre la matière qui te permettra d'obtenir ce que tu cherches au tirage, il faut que les écarts de luminosités soient très modérés. Ici, ce n'est pas le cas, le ciel est trop sombre par rapport à l'éclairage urbain. Tu n'étais pas là au bon moment.
Revenir à un moment moins contrasté et faire un travail basique de tirage.


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2008)

ok merci de tes conseils
le fait est que le ciel était déjà sûrement un peu trop sombre (j'essayais de suivre les conseils de jp pour améliorer le rendu)
je vais y retourner, pour sûr, et monter la hauteur de shooting (je pense que la hauteur a aussi influé sur l'aspect profondeur, mon oeil était plus ahut que l'objectif)
Le temps d'y aller quoi


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2008)

Tout a fait d'accord avec SirDeck.
J'ajouterai juste quelques trucs.
Pour augmenter l'impression de profondeur j'aurais sûrement ouvert un peu plus et fait la mise au point sur les premiers éléments de l'image de manière a avoir un arrière plan légèrement flou. Il faut faire la mise au point assez près car il faut se rappeler que la zone de netteté est divisée en 2 parties inégales: 1/3 en avant du plan de mise au point et 2/3 derrière.
Probleme: si tu ouvre plus tout en shootant plus tôt dans la soirée tu aura forcément un temps de pause plus court et donc il sera plus difficile d'avoir de traces lumineuses de voiture comme sur ton image.
Et c'est là qu'intervient l'utilisation d'un filtre gris neutre pas trop sombre (ND 8) qui permettra de shooter plus tot avec une plus grande ouverture tout en gardant un temps de pause suffisant pour avoir une belle trainée. Si tu n'a pas ce genre de filtre essaye déjà avec un polarisant voir 2 montés l'un sur l'autre.


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2008)

ok ok les filtres pola, j'ai ça 
par contre, je voulais conserver les détails de ma halle (au fond) 
j'ai bien d'autres qui sont accomodées plus court, et avec des temps plus long mais avec le vent des arbres, le résultat n'est pas beaucoup plus convaincant (pas mal de vent en ce moment)
je crois que je vais donc y retourner et faire des essais en plus avec le pola monté ;
ciel plus clair et sans vent (mais du bleu en ce moment  ça court plus les rues)


----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> par contre, je voulais conserver les détails de ma halle (au fond)


Ben tu peux essayer l'inverse de ce que je proposais: toujours avec une plus grande ouverture, fais la mise au point sur la halle. Du coup c'est ce qui est entre toi et la hale qui aura un léger flou disparaissant en se rapprochant de la halle.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Ou bien t'en profites pour faire les deux versions.


----------



## SirDeck (11 Novembre 2008)

En général (mais tout est possible) en paysage ou en architecture, on cherche à faire le net partout. Ca tombe bien, c'est une des forces des petits capteurs 
La perspective se trouvera plutôt dans la position par rapport à la scène. Une solution simple consiste à garder un premier plan très proche, un second plan à moyenne distance et enfin l'arrière-plan. Le premier plan est essentiel : un bout de voiture, un tronc d'arbre, un banc, ou mieux, un personnage. Tout cela exige le recours à un grand-angle. La photo de Depardon en première page du Hors-série de RP en kiosque est exemplaire : 1er plan = femme en buste ; 2e plan = Voitures ; 3e plan = bâtiment éclairé ; 4e plan =bâtiments dans l'ombre, le tout au 21mm déclenché sans viser. Du grand art :love::love::love:

Pour avoir un premier plan si proche qui soit net avec l'arrière-plan tout aussi net, on devra fermer. Mais là encore se pose un problème, le paysage n'est pas du portrait et on cherche (en général) à faire une image piquée. Il faut donc fermer juste ce qu'il faut pour avoir le net du premier plan au dernier plan (éviter d'aller au dela de f11 si on ne veut pas avoir une image trop molle).


----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2008)

bah d'où mon f/8 qui me donne les meilleurs résultats (j'avais fait d'autres réglages bien entendu)
et confirme ce que tu dis

Mais s'oppose à al solution jp

Pas de soucis, on va y retourner  sauf que là c'est tempête


----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2008)

Là encore je suis d'accord avec SirDec mais ma proposition se basait sur la composition proposé par vleroy qui ne comporte pas vraiment de premier plan. De mon côté j'essayait donc de trouver une solution pour améliorer l'impression de profondeur en gardant le même cadrage.

Si non ben faut refaire completement la photo


----------



## SirDeck (11 Novembre 2008)

on nosait pas le dire :rose: la timidité


----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si non ben faut refaire completement la photo





SirDeck a dit:


> on nosait pas le dire :rose: la timidité



ça doit être ça 

allez je vais y retourner un soir où le ciel sera clair et j'essaierai de voir les différentes options... Mais la nuit tombe vite ces temps ci 

(merci à vous deux)


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tout les photographes de cette partie des forums 

Tout d'abord, ce n'est pas un lieu que j'ai pour habitude de fréquenter, n'ayant aucune prétention d'artiste photo (surtout quand je vois certains de vos clichés à côté !! :love: :rose. Bref, je suis un photographe du dimanche lambda, je photographie de temps à autre un moment de la vie, un portrait, un paysage quand je le peux, et surtout avec ce que j'ai sous la main, ce qui peut aller de l'iPhone  au bridge Panasonic.
Malgré mon manque de sens artistique et de connaissances photographiques (et de matériel...), j'ai quelques photos, dans ma photothèque, que je trouve plutôt pas mal, qui me plaisent, pour diverses raisons. Mais je ne trouve aucune assez belle pour la poster ici. 
Aujourd'hui, je me lance, et je viens solliciter vos conseil et vos opinions/idées sur une photo que j'ai sélectionnée et (un peu) retouchée : 





Ce qui m'attire dans cette photo, c'est le contre-jour, l'angle de vue, et la distinction entre le tiers-bas de la photo (totalement sombre, voulue par le retouche, sur l'original, on distingue les hautes herbes...) et le haut, illuminé par le soleil qui commence à percer à travers les nuages. Mais voilà, ce n'est pas une photo réussie, pour moi, pour plusieurs raisons. Déjà, une raison évidente est la qualité de l'appareil : celle-ci a été prise par l'iPhone  Ensuite, la netteté, qui n'est peut-être que la faute de l'appareil ? Enfin, les retouches, et comme je n'y connais rien, ben j'ai un peu bidouillé au feeling. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Que puis-je améliorer ? Que puis-je changer, bidouiller, rogner... pour faire que cette photo soit plus belle ?


Je vous remercie de vos conseils et je vous lirai avec intérêt


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Et bien pour moi cette photo est ce que l'on appelle chez moi du bouinage 
Ensuite elle est beaucoup trop sombre, il n'y a rien d'interessant bon je te rassure je ne suis qu'une experte que dans les photos des mes gamins 
Alors voici un conseil d'une maman qui elle aussi débute dans la photo: choisis quelque chose qui sera dans un premier temps facile à retoucher, ensuite un paysage, un ciel, portrait qui a de l interet pour toi, faire ressortir une émotion via la photo, alors je te l'accorde ce n'est pas facile quand on a un esprit ferme mais ça se travaille 

Enfin pour finir, avoir un bon appareil savoir s'en servir faire les bons réglages et surtout avoir l'oeil sur le monde qui t'entoure  ce que l'on nomme chez moi l'observation


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Que puis-je améliorer ? Que puis-je changer, bidouiller, rogner... pour faire que cette photo soit plus belle ?




Rien 




Plus sérieusement, la partie sombre est un peu trop présente pour moi. Tu vas peut-être rattraper quelque chose avec la retouche, mais tu auras toujours un petit problème avec cette partie (hormis un recadrage, bien sûr).
Si tu es séduit par les contre-jours, tu peux très vite faire des choses très sympathiques et spectaculaires en pensant dès la prise de vue aux parties sombres, à leurs rendus (bien souvent noir ou sans détails si tu exposes sur les parties lumineuses) et à leur fonction: apporter un élément de contraste, apporter une belle silhouette délicate qui se détache sur un fond lumineux qui valorise les deux, etc. Si tu intègres cela avant, tu es déjà nettement moins emmerdé après pour ajuster le reste (niveaux, couleurs).

Côté retouche, je suis tellement nul que je préfère que d'autres te donnent de vrais conseils. Pour la netteté, l'appareil peut être en cause mais c'est un point facilement améliorable après. 

Quant à poster tes photos dans Portfolio: tout le monde peut le faire, il est juste demandé un peu de sélection  Si tu suis un peu les fils photos, te verras que les niveaux sont très variables


----------



## vleroy (27 Novembre 2008)

pas grand chose à ajouter sur les points de vue d'Yvos. La partie noire en bas ne présente effectivement aucun intérêt et représente un pourcentage trop important de ta photo. Quant à la partie haute, elle n'évoque rien. Le ciel est d'une banalité affligeante.
Retoucher une photo qui ne présente pas d'intérêt est... sans intérêt 
On va me trouver un peu dur, mais je me réfère au message que tu m'as adressé en privé pour m'indiquer que la photo est prise en conduisant avec un iphone...
Aussi, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de poster une photo dans ce fil sans un minimum de construction et de logique? Tu vois, je prends une photo de mes chiottes sans lumières avec un iphone, je la poste, et je dis: qu'est-ce que je peux améliorer? allez les gars soyez sympas...:hein:
Bah non


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Tu vois, je prends une photo de mes chiottes sans lumières avec un iphone, je la poste, et je dis: qu'est-ce que je peux améliorer? allez les gars soyez sympas...:hein:
> Bah non


Bon tu avoueras quand même que nos chiottes sont sympathiques, jolie lumière avec une déco  je ne vous dit pas 

Allez Julrou courage tu peux y arriver avec de la bonne volonté 
Il faut se lancer....


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Rien
> 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, la partie sombre est un peu trop présente pour moi. Tu vas peut-être rattraper quelque chose avec la retouche, mais tu auras toujours un petit problème avec cette partie (hormis un recadrage, bien sûr).



Donc, coupé le bas (ou le réduire tout au moins) ?



> Si tu es séduit par les contre-jours, tu peux très vite faire des choses très sympathiques et spectaculaires en pensant dès la prise de vue aux parties sombres, à leurs rendus (bien souvent noir ou sans détails si tu exposes sur les parties lumineuses) et à leur fonction: apporter un élément de contraste, apporter une belle silhouette délicate qui se détache sur un fond lumineux qui valorise les deux, etc. Si tu intègres cela avant, tu es déjà nettement moins emmerdé après pour ajuster le reste (niveaux, couleurs).
> 
> Côté retouche, je suis tellement nul que je préfère que d'autres te donnent de vrais conseils. Pour la netteté, l'appareil peut être en cause mais c'est un point facilement améliorable après.
> 
> Quant à poster tes photos dans Portfolio: tout le monde peut le faire, il est juste demandé un peu de sélection  Si tu suis un peu les fils photos, te verras que les niveaux sont très variables



Je vois ; il faut aussi penser la photo avant 
Je re-tenterai de faire un contre-jour en évaluant tout cela. Un pied peut aider ?




vleroy a dit:


> pas grand chose à ajouter sur les points de vue d'Yvos. La partie noire en bas ne présente effectivement aucun intérêt et représente un pourcentage trop important de ta photo. Quant à la partie haute, elle n'évoque rien. Le ciel est d'une banalité affligeante.



Ben en fait, le ciel, je le trouve pas si mal que ça ; le contre-jour, j'aime bien, avec ce soleil qui peine à se montrer...  J'aime bien cette banalité.



> Retoucher une photo qui ne présente pas d'intérêt est... sans intérêt
> On va me trouver un peu dur, mais je me réfère au message que tu m'as adressé en privé pour m'indiquer que la photo est prise en conduisant avec un iphone...



Elle était quand même nette  (pour une photo prise avec un iPhone), et je le redis, c'est ce ciel qui m'a attiré, et que j'aurais voulu rendre tel que je le voyais à ce moment précis. 




sandy1977 a dit:


> Allez Julrou courage tu peux y arriver avec de la bonne volonté
> Il faut se lancer....



Je vais essayer de me lancer


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je vois ; il faut aussi penser la photo avant
> Je re-tenterai de faire un contre-jour en évaluant tout cela. Un pied peut aider ?



Ya des pieds pour Iphone? 

Non, un pied ne changera rien pour la raison suivante: si tu veux garder les "subtilités" dans les parties très lumineuses, il faut faire l'exposition en priorité sur celles-ci...donc ton appareil va se caler la dessus et va demander une quantité de lumière assez restreinte...ce qui induit généralement un temps de pose très très court...donc inutilité du pied dont la fonction première est quand même de permettre des temps de pose longs...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pardon?






vleroy a dit:


> pas grand chose à ajouter sur les points de vue d'Yvos. La partie noire en bas ne présente effectivement aucun intérêt et représente un pourcentage trop important de ta photo. Quant à la partie haute, elle n'évoque rien. Le ciel est d'une banalité affligeante.
> Retoucher une photo qui ne présente pas d'intérêt est... sans intérêt
> *On va me trouver un peu dur, mais je me réfère au message que tu m'as adressé en privé pour m'indiquer que la photo est prise en conduisant avec un iphone...*
> Aussi, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de poster une photo dans ce fil sans un minimum de construction et de logique? Tu vois, je prends une photo de mes chiottes sans lumières avec un iphone, je la poste, et je dis: qu'est-ce que je peux améliorer? allez les gars soyez sympas...:hein:
> Bah non



Classe. Citer les mp en public, c'est vraiment le top.


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pardon?



Je pensais netteté au sens accentuation des détails (pas le décalage de mise au point)


----------



## Picouto (27 Novembre 2008)

Pour ce que j'en sais :
en numérique : exposer les zones claires pour éviter de cramer mais perdre des détails dans les zones sombres ou alors faut pouvoir doser aux pitizonions  et triturer pendant des heures lightroom pour en sortir quelque chose
en argentique : exposer les zones sombres pour avoir du détail et laisser le film encaisser les hautes lumières (ce qu'un capteur électronique ne saura pas (encore) faire)...
je suis au courant qu'on peut nuancer tout ça , donc pas la peine de m'insulter par MP 

En l'espèce, avoir des détails dans les zones sombres, je m'en fout, y a rien à y voir !
Elle m'est donc supportable dans son état actule même si le ciel est un peu obscur quand même.
Pour ce qui est de la photo, ça m'intéresse autant qu'un gosse mangeant salement une glace ou une grand-mère soufflant à grandes peines ses bougies.


----------



## vleroy (27 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Classe. Citer les mp en public, c'est vraiment le top.



comme il dit le chef, je doute de la sincérité de la demande, alors.. bah rien


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2008)

_On se calmer tout de suite  Julrou pose une question, libre à vous de NE PAS y répondre si vous doutez de la sincérité de l'auteur. Et les réponses serviront à d'autres. _


----------



## Picouto (27 Novembre 2008)

Pour l'exemple, voir là un contre-jour bien dosé AMHA


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Pour l'exemple, voir là un contre-jour bien dosé AMHA




AMHA ? c'est à dire ?


Et effectivement, j'aime bien ce contre-jour.


----------



## benjamin (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> AMHA ? c'est à dire ?



Une abréviation franglaise ?


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Une abréviation franglaise ?


À Mon Humble Avis, il doit s'agir d'autre chose...  But, as I said before, it's just IMHO


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> AMHA ? c'est à dire ?
> 
> 
> Et effectivement, j'aime bien ce contre-jour.





benjamin a dit:


> Une abréviation franglaise ?





Paski.pne a dit:


> À Mon Humble Avis, il doit s'agir d'autre chose...  But, as I said before, it's just IMHO



Roh ce putain le niouuube... :rose:
Moi qui pensais que c'était un terme bien photographique  
:rateau:


----------



## GroDan (3 Décembre 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Pour ce que j'en sais :
> en numérique : exposer les zones claires pour éviter de cramer mais perdre des détails dans les zones sombres ou alors faut pouvoir doser aux pitizonions  et triturer pendant des heures lightroom pour en sortir quelque chose
> en argentique : exposer les zones sombres pour avoir du détail et laisser le film encaisser les hautes lumières (ce qu'un capteur électronique ne saura pas (encore) faire)...
> je suis au courant qu'on peut nuancer tout ça , donc pas la peine de m'insulter par MP
> ...



Le numérique permet aussi de faire plusieurs expositions de la même scéne, et d'assembler tous cela aprés ! C'est le HDR ou High Dynamic Range. 
L'argentique aussi le permet soit en faisant des expositions différentes avec des filtres BVR (bleu, vert, rouge, procédé à utiliser avec du film n/b bien sûr), ce qui vous permet d'avoir du détail partout lors de la numérisation  et de restituer une image homogéne aprés montage sous Photoshop©. Mais faire des numérisations de plusieurs expositions du même cliché (une num. pour les ombres, une num. "normale" et une num. pour les hautes lumiéres) est aussi une solution !

Enfin pour les fondus du (vrai) labo, le papier multigrade permet de faire des miracles...

Si il y a un secret à connaitre ....
C'est qu'il vaut mieux partir d'un original bien exposé pour avoir un travail de post-prod. correcte ! J'ai quelques idées arrétés, mais je ne crois pas que la photo se fasse derriére son ordi. Une bonne photo se fait déjà à la prise de vue !

Donc soigner vos cadrages, vos expositions...et passer moins de temps à vous prendre le chou sur les écrans à retoucher et à selectionner !
_
"Tiens faudra que je me l'applique ce principe !_"


----------



## SirDeck (3 Décembre 2008)

C'est un peu comme si tu disais : passez moins de temps devant l'agrandisseur à trémousser vos mains et concentrez-vous sur la prise de vue. 

Il n'y a pas de moment pauvre en photo. Sans une bonne prise de vue, on arrive à pas grand-chose au tirage. Mais une bonne prise de vue sans un vrai travail de tirage... bof. Les tirages d'Avedon au jeu de paume cet été :love::love::love:

Parfois le contexte ne permet pas de soigner la prise de vue. Et là le tirage peut sauver l'affaire. Il y a des tonnes d'exemples de photos sauvées au tirage qui sont devenues des icônes. Presque toutes les photos de Robert Frank sont cadrées au tirage (là c'est une philosophie). La fameuse "derrière la gare du nord" de celui qui ne recadre jamais (Bresson) est recardée au tirage. L'ouvrière  qui harangue ses collègues dans une usine citroen de Ronis était tellement sous-ex que l'auteur ne l'a même par regardée à l'époque, etc.

Les tireurs sont toujours des magiciens, même si on les appelle aujourd'hui des scannéristes. La plupart des grands photographes qui avaient leur tireur attitré ont leur scannériste.

Mais une chose est sûre, on gagne énormément de temps en soignant la prise de vue, ce qui est généralement assez accessible sur du paysage


----------



## GroDan (4 Décembre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> C'est un peu comme si tu disais : passez moins de temps devant l'agrandisseur à trémousser vos mains et concentrez-vous sur la prise de vue.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de moment pauvre en photo. Sans une bonne prise de vue, on arrive à pas grand-chose au tirage. Mais une bonne prise de vue sans un vrai travail de tirage... bof. Les tirages d'Avedon au jeu de paume cet été :love::love::love:
> 
> ...



Ai-je écris le contraire ?
Je suis complétement d'accord, mais on est pas tous des Avedon, Brassai, Bresson et consort, les émulsions ont étés changeantes et améliorés à chaque époque...et encore aujourd'hui ! Quand à faire des photos à l'arrache...réussis pour ma part, ces fois sont rares :rose:. En général, ça foire.
Je garde en tête la photo de Doisneau "la rue Watt", le type qui avait tiré cette photo en parlais et montrais le néga......creux, blanc et faisait la démo du tirage et sauvait la photo.

Nan ! La recette, faire propre à la pdv, quand c'est possible !


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2009)

Je voulais me lancer dans 'vos plus beaux panoramas', mais je n'arrive pas à me décider entre les deux






​
(Click image pour plus grand)

Je préfère le cadrage de la première et les éléments (l'arbre, les oiseaux - bien que trop bord-cadre -) de la seconde.

vos avis et critiques ?


----------



## huexley (7 Janvier 2009)

pour moi le premier, la terre, est méconnaissable et ressemble à un coup de peinture d'artiste.


----------



## Delgesu (10 Janvier 2009)

Comme c'était quand même moi qui étais à l'origine de ce fil , je me mets ENFIN à contribution . Voici donc une photo prise cette semaine avec toujours mon Powershot A80 . Oui le site est joli , mais j'attends vos conseils .







Je me donnerais déjà comme premier conseil "Change d'appareil!" parce qu'il a une méchante tendance à toujours sous-exposer, et je suis toujours en train par la suite d'arranger mes photos avec iPhoto . J'en posterais d'autres par la suite . Sortez vos flingues et balancez la purée !  :casse:


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2009)

1/ un truc intéressant quand on demande des conseils, c'est d'ajouter les exif c'est à dire les données techniques de la photo. Pour cela puisque tu utilises iphoto, sélectionne à nouveau ta photo et pomme I. Les données intéressantes s'appellent vitesse, ouverture, iso 

2/ Ta photo ressemble typiquement à une photo d'APN de touriste qui a immortalisé ce qu'il a vu. Effectivement pour d'autres, elle ne dégage pas grand chose. Comment lui donner une émotion, si c'est bien ta question :

- diminuer l'ouverture (un chiffre plus grand) et donc diminuer ta vitesse (ta cascade va avoir un effet plus sympatique et la fluidité de l'eau sera un peu plus poétique). Exemple de mouvement d'eau en vitesse lente (donc ouverture plus petite)





- le brouillard de goutelette parasite tout et offre peu d'intérêt

- ou diminuer ton cadrage en serrant ou augmenter la profondeur, là t'es au milieu et ça dégage rien

3/ post traitement et présentation :

Tu te plains qu'elle soit sous exposée, dont acte, cela doit pouvoir se changer dans les paramètres de ton apn ou effectuée en post traitement. Perso, je trouve ta photo terne et pas droite. Voici, avec un peu de corrections sur les niveaux, et un peu de saturation en plus, avec un petit cadre comment on pourrait la présenter :





Ce n'est que mon avis, il vaut ce qu'il vaut  et bonnes photos


----------



## SirDeck (10 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je voulais me lancer dans 'vos plus beaux panoramas', mais je n'arrive pas à me décider entre les deux
> http://images.imagehotel.net/6k33l10n8d.jpg
> 
> []http://images.imagehotel.net/f9irhrqnyl.jpg[]​
> ...




Il me semble que le cadrage n'est pas le problème majeur.

Il manque un sujet qui fixe vraiment le regard. La bouée est mal placée et les oiseaux sont mal positionnés sur la seconde.

L'ombre chinoise des rochers interfère avec l'horizon, dommage.

Il me semble également que la température de couleur retenue n'est pas flatteuse (celle choisie par le boîtier ?)

Enfin ta photo présente un problème lié aux limites techniques actuelles du numérique (une limite qui m'agace) : l'incapacité à encaisser des très fortes luminosités. Forcément, le soleil provoque des artefacts disgracieux sous la forme de halos autour du soleil. Mais ton boîtier ne s'en sort pas si mal !
Je n'arrive pas à prendre des images avec le soleil dans le cadre à cause de cette misère depuis que je suis passé en argentique.


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2009)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il me semble que le cadrage n'est pas le problème majeur.
> 
> Il manque un sujet qui fixe vraiment le regard. La bouée est mal placée et les oiseaux sont mal positionnés sur la seconde.
> 
> L'ombre chinoise des rochers interfère avec l'horizon, dommage.


A force de les regarder, j'ai aussi fini par préférer la première pour ces raisons



SirDeck a dit:


> Il me semble également que la température de couleur retenue n'est pas flatteuse (celle choisie par le boîtier ?)


Oui. Je n'en suis pas encore à 'développer' les raw. Je laisse faire PSE2 (!), teste 2 ou 3 balance de blancs, et basta. Après je joue éventuellement un peu avec les curseurs, mais pas dans ce cas la. J'ai téléchargé UFRAW pour voir, mais c'est bien compliqué :rose:



SirDeck a dit:


> Enfin ta photo présente un problème lié aux limites techniques actuelles du numérique (une limite qui m'agace) : l'incapacité à encaisser des très fortes luminosités. Forcément, le soleil provoque des artefacts disgracieux sous la forme de halos autour du soleil. Mais ton boîtier ne s'en sort pas si mal !
> Je n'arrive pas à prendre des images avec le soleil dans le cadre à cause de cette misère depuis que je suis passé en argentique.


Le Halo ne me gène pas, cela dit je n'ai pas l'oeil du pro. Pour le boitier, Nikon D40 et 55-200 VR, mode paysage avec prise de lumière pondérée sur la mer, et plusieurs photos pour faire du bracketting 'manuel' puisqu'hélas celui-ci n'existe pas sur le D40.

En tous cas merci de ton avis


----------



## SirDeck (11 Janvier 2009)

M'impressionne le D40.
Mais tu te mets justement là où le numérique est faible. Tu devrais sortir juste après le coucher du soleil avec un pied, faire du RAW avec l'histogramme à droite en faible sensibilité. Tu rééquilibres au développement et tu verras, tu vas avoir des images à tomber... pour ce qui est de la lumière.


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2009)

j'ai du mal à comprendre Sirdeck, le numérique est bluffant ou non, finalement dans ce genre d'exposition? J'ai tendance à comprendre que oui apparemment. 




SirDeck a dit:


> M'impressionne le D40.
> Mais tu te mets justement là où le numérique est faible. Tu devrais sortir juste après le coucher du soleil avec un pied, faire du RAW avec l'histogramme à droite en faible sensibilité. Tu rééquilibres au développement et tu verras, tu vas avoir des images à tomber... pour ce qui est de la lumière.


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2009)

Si j'ai bien compris, il - le numérique - est faible quand le soleil est la (zone de forte luminosité, halo, etc.). D' où le conseil de shooter juste après le coucher, donc avec seulement la (superbe) lumière (à tomber) du coucher.


----------



## SirDeck (11 Janvier 2009)

Oui, c'est ça. Le numérique à une réponse linéaire à la lumière (gamma 1). Du coup, lorsqu'un élément très lumineux est intégré à l'image, il est totalement brûlé (là où l'argentique arrivaient à garder des petites choses). Ca, j'arrive à faire avec. Mais il y a pire, les photosites voisins des photosites très illuminés sont activés. Ils présentent donc une lumière qui n'existe pas : les halos (voir carrément de grandes barres sur certains capteurs dans certains cas). Ce point et une dynamique un peu limite restent un problème, sauf si on contrôle bien la lumière, ce qui a toujours été un point essentiel.

Par contre dans de bonnes conditions d'éclairage, le numérique a bien dépassé l'argentique en ce qui concerne la reproduction du réel, qu'il s'agisse de la précision des images (qui nécessite des objectifs exceptionnels) et donc de leur taille (on peut tirer avec des tailles réservées au moyen format argentique), de la sensibilité qui représente la plus grosse révolution à la prise de vue, mais surtout la simplification. Dès la prise de vue, c'est plus simple : aperçu sur le dos (plus besoin de polaroïd), réglage la température a posteriori, etc. Ensuite, toutes les phases traditionnelles de postproductions, phases qui étaient gérées par un spécialiste pour chaque phase peuvent être gérées par une seule personne (même si certains sont plus brillants pour le tirage, d'autres pour la retouche et d'autres encore pour le montage) dans un temps bien inférieur.


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2009)

ok merci c'est vraiment plus clair, enfin pour moi


----------



## Pierre-M (31 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous ! Premier post pour moi 

Bon je débute dans la photo et pour le moment je ne peux qu'avoir à ma disposition un compact numérique. Le réflex ça sera pour plus tard ...

Alors voici la photo pour laquelle je vous sollicite :
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Comment l'améliorer (prise de vue, post traitement)...

Infos nécessaires :
Photographiée avec un Canon Ixus 860 IS 
Obturateur : 1/200
Ouverture : f/5,8

(J'ai retouché un peu la photo sous IPhoto)









Merci d'avance


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2009)

Peut-être les pros du 'cadrage au scalpel' me contrediront-ils, mais j'aurai si possible choisi un angle qui élimine les deux arbres de gauche - qui cassent les lignes de force horizontales (les ombres, la haie, les sommets). Difficile à faire en post-traitement 

Sinon j'adore l'ambiance et les couleurs, mais c'est vrai que l'Ixus est très fort sue ce dernier point.


----------



## plovemax (1 Février 2009)

Pierre-M a dit:


> Salut à tous ! Premier post pour moi
> 
> Bon je débute dans la photo et pour le moment je ne peux qu'avoir à ma disposition un compact numérique. Le réflex ça sera pour plus tard ...
> 
> ...


Bonsoir
je ne suis pas un crack mais personnellement j'aurai cadré plus serré et réchauffé un peu l'atmosphère (réglage du point noir, courbe en S sur la valeur -ou composite- et légère augmentation de la courbe des rouges) un peu comme çà :


----------



## teo (11 Février 2009)

Suite à ma contribution à 72h pour convaincre, quelques commentaires me donnent envie de vous soumettre à vos critiques et votre point de vue.
J'ai pris la photo horizontalement, mais je me suis laissé convaincre de son intérêt à la verticale et je n'ai pas poussé plus loin l'idée originale. Il y a beaucoup de bordel peu intéressant de part et d'autre des personnages centraux.
Pour ce qui est du développement raw, je suis plus qu'une buse, donc bon, vous pouvez y aller dans la critique&#8230;



_L'image originale_




_La photo dans le fil 72h pour convaincre_




_Clic-image pour fichiers haute résolution_​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2009)

A la vue de la version recadrée, j'ai immédaitement pensé à un cadrage horizontal.
Néanmoins, du fait des nombreux éléments parasites de l'original ça ne marche pas mais dans mon idée la compo devait ressembler à ça:





Si tu t'étais un peu décalé sur ta gauche ça aurait pu le faire. D'où l'interet de soigner le cadrage dès la prise de vue car après c'est parfois impossible.


----------



## teo (12 Février 2009)

Oué  ça renforce la pointe du triangle&#8230; je posterai sans doute une version moi-même sur flickr quand j'aurai le temps, avec peut-être les parasites en moins (la barrière métallique + le panneau blanc à côté du sac).
Merci


----------



## vleroy (17 Mars 2009)

On est allé au cirque, ça vous avez déjà dû le noter  Au milieu des bruts, j'avais celle-ci qui me plaisait beaucoup et à laquelle j'ai appliqué un flou gaussien en mode incrustation tamisé.
J'aimerai vos critiques, ce qui ne colle pas, a t-elle un intérêt d'ailleurs?





En plus grand


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Un avis qui ne vaut que pour moi : lumière et ambiance qui donnent une tonalité de mystère, le traitement flou y participe, le décor de chaise et de terre battue vont bien avec l'ambiance, mais (voilà le mais) le personnage est déjà passé, un shoot 1/2 seconde plus tôt et on le voyait de 3/4 avant, on comprenait mieux sa présence.


----------



## vleroy (17 Mars 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> mais (voilà le mais) le personnage est déjà passé, un shoot 1/2 seconde plus tôt et on le voyait de 3/4 avant, on comprenait mieux sa présence.



très juste


----------



## Disia (21 Mars 2009)

Salut

Je voudrais vous montrer une photo que j'apprécie, qui est issue de mes premiers essais réalisés avec mon tout premier appareil. Toujours dans les modes automatiques, je continue de lire le guide du National Geographic pour en apprendre plus sur les réglages manuels pour les expérimenter et les adopter au plus vite.

Elle a été prise avec un Nikon D40 équipé d'un AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II) en f/5.6 / ISO 200 / 55mm / 1/125.

Version originale :





Version retravaillée avec les modes automatiques d'Aperture (il est sûrement possible d'en tirer bien mieux, mais je suis encore assez perdue) :





Il m'est difficile de juger mes prises d'images, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais votre avis général sur cette photographie. Le portrait est ce qui m'intéresse le plus, mais cette chère chatte est mon seul modèle pour le moment et je me trouve régulièrement limitée avec la distance focale de l'objectif du kit. Quand bien même j'ai acheté mon D40 pour faire de la belle photo, façon fine art, j'ai plus l'impression de pondre des choses fort basiques. Manque d'inspiration peut-être !

J'ai régulièrement vu des clichés affichant une netteté dégageant une superbe finesse, que je ne retrouve pas ou que très peu dans mes prises de vue. Je suppose que cela vient des réglages du boîtier selon les conditions du moment, et la luminosité, dont je réalise à chaque fois plus l'importance. Quant à la composition, je me sens régulièrement bloquée avec mon objectif, mais peut-être est-ce seulement parce-que je ne le maîtrise pas encore.

Bien, j'arrête mon pavé ici et m'excuse pour le lyrisme exacerbé 
Merci de m'avoir lue et, je l'espère, pour vos futurs conseils avisés !


----------



## vleroy (22 Mars 2009)

Pour l'accentuation

Si tu shootes en jpeg, le choix des courbes est déterminant voire même la balance des blancs alors qu'en RAW tout est rattrapable du point de vue de ces deux paramètres. Pour le premier en jpeg toujours, dans optimisation d'image tu dois trouver différents modes (neutre, saturé, ... personnalisé). Alors d'un nikon à l'autre cela change un petit peu mais grosso modo prends le personnalisé et là tu vas avoir un nouveau menu dans lequel tu trouveras accentuation. Augmente le curseur comme tu le souhaites. Attention, ça fait aussi ressortir le bruit 

(edit: regarde ton manuel avec le mot accentuation t'auras plus d'explication)

Si tu utilises photoshop, un passe haut bien dosé ou un filtre renforcement (accentuation) revient à peu près au même. Pour d'autres softs, je ne sais pas :rose:

Pour ta photo et le portrait en général

Elle est fade, sujet mal cadré. La fenêtre vient polluer ton sujet. D'une manière générale, si le portrait t'intéresse, il faut que tu apprennes à serrer (te rapprocher du sujet) et là le choix de l'ouverture va être déterminant, ou ouvrir un peu et respecter les règles simples des 2/3. Dans ce cas, il faut apprendre et ce n'est pas instinctif à surveiller ton arrière plan. C'est lui qui fera ressortir ta photo ou pas. Tu as de très bons tutos sur virusphoto dans ce domaine 

++


----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2009)

Disia a dit:


> Quant à la composition, je me sens régulièrement bloquée avec mon objectif, mais peut-être est-ce seulement parce-que je ne le maîtrise pas encore.



Perso, je ne vois pas le rapport entre l'objectif et les difficultés que tu éprouves pour la composition (sauf si c'est le principe même d'un zoom qui te gène pour l'apprentissage par rapport à une focale fixe qui force à un peu plus se bouger). Ton objectif, de base il est vrai, peut parfaitement te permettre de très bons résultats. La composition porte sur ce que tu mets dans ton cadre et la manière dont les éléments s'organisent.


----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> On est allé au cirque, ça vous avez déjà dû le noter  Au milieu des bruts, j'avais celle-ci qui me plaisait beaucoup et à laquelle j'ai appliqué un flou gaussien en mode incrustation tamisé.
> J'aimerai vos critiques, ce qui ne colle pas, a t-elle un intérêt d'ailleurs?
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clownf.jpg]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/1696/clownf.jpg
> ...


----------



## vleroy (22 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Je ne suis pas super convaincu par le traitement, c'est une question de goût naturellement et c'est probable que la version non retouchée me plaise plus. Sur le sujet, le personnage n'est peut-être pas dans la meilleure position (j'ai du mal à saisir ce qu'il fait  )



bah il passe 
mais la photo est trop bouchée
et le sujet déjà passé
brute ou retouchée, je finis pas admettre que cette photo est ... ratée


----------



## SirDeck (22 Mars 2009)

En effet. Mais c'est assez normal si Disia débute. Cependant, il me semble que ses questions sont bonnes.

Cependant, elles sont trop fines pour pouvoir vraiment y répondre ici 

Concernant la netteté. C'est un sujet à part entière et tu as sans doute vu des images maîtrisées sur ce sujet. Comme toujours, tu peux laisser faire la machine ou tu peux contrôler par toi-même et apporter une accentuation localisée... Ce sujet est vaste et le livre de référence me semble être  celui de Bruce Fraser : Netteté et accentuation avec Photoshop CS2.
Mais tu dois avoir compris qu'en portrait la netteté n'est pas toujours pertinente. L'idéal étant l'accentuation sélective comme l'utilisait très tôt Steichen, laissant la douceur du flou sur la peau et un fourmillement de détails dans les vêtements, ou bien Ingre (si, si, )... ll faut s'approcher des tableaux pour voir comment le drapé des vêtements est très "accentué" en comparaison de la peau un peu floue.
Sur ce point, ton objectif peut te gêner car il ne permet pas de faire un flou de profondeur de champs important : il n'ouvre pas assez. Mais franchement, au début, c'est du détail.

La lumière... C'est l'essence de la photographie. Il faut donc la trouver, ou la créer.

Concernant la composition, tu te dis bloqué par ton objectif. C'est sans doute une erreur, surtout si ton sujet est le portrait. Tu confonds sans doute comme beaucoup de monde le point de vue et le cadre. Le point de vue, c'est ta position dans la scène et elle ne dépend pas de la focale. C'est à mon sens le point le plus important. Le Cadre, c'est la découpe de l'image et c'est la focale qui s'en charge (pour une surface sensible donnée). Ainsi, tu peux obtenir le même cadre tout en étant à des distances différentes (point de vue) simplement en changeant de focale. Sur ce sujet et d'autres, je ne peux que te conseiller le très beau livre, très claire, qui se lit en moins d'une heure, mais qui se relit avec plaisir, parfois sans rien lire :love:, le livre de Stephen Shore : Leçon de photographie.


----------



## Disia (4 Avril 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'essaierais de passer plus de temps sur les moments précédents la prise d'image, afin de développer mon point de vue et de m'équiper d'un trépied, entre autres, quand j'aurais digéré l'investissement fait dans l'appareil.

Une nouvelle fois merci à vous et bonne continuation.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Mai 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Poste donc ici les photos que tu sais perfectibles (mais que tu aimes) *sur lesquelles tu souhaites des conseils avisés et explicites *  plutôt que de hôooo, des hâaaaaa!


Bon ben voila, je crois qu'ici, ça sera plus constructif pour moi...et moins douloureux..



J'ai posté cette photo dans 'vos plus belles photos', car c'est une de mes photos préférées (bon d'accord, je débute...). 

J'ai toujours trouvé que le flou sur le mouvement du visage du gars, et le regard (quasi) net de la demoiselle donnait une ambiance particulière, que j'aime vraiment beaucoup. :love: J'aurai pu en mettre une de montagne qui soit bien cadrée et nette, mais c'est celle là que je trouvais vraiment bien...

Et pourtant, vu le nombre de réactions un peu rude que j'ai écumé (en public et en privé :casse, j'en déduit qu'il doit y avoir un gros bug...Mais je ne comprend pas. On m'a dit par mp que l'impression de photo volée sans prise de risque (les personnage ne regardent pas vers l'objectif) était ce qui dérange, puis après explication du contexte, que le fait que je connaisse les gens faussait ma partialité sur ce cliché. Je trouve ces arguments contradictoires et ça me perd un peu... 
De plus, à chaque fois que je la montre a un collègue (ce qui arrive souvent, puisque comme le dit la consigne, c'est une photo que j'aime..), on m'assure qu'elle est vraiment chouette..  Peut-être que mes collègues ne sont pas plus doués que moi pour apprécier les qualité d'une photo. En tous cas, j'espère trouver ici, un moyen de mieux comprendre la critique cinglante subie précédement...

N'hésitez pas, lachez vous (j crois que maintenant, chui parée!..)
NB : Prise avec un appareil emprunté pendant la soirée, d'où le manque de précisions sur le matériel utilisé...


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

Sans être exhaustif, on peut prendre plusieurs axes pour n'importe quelle photo indépendamment du sujet:

1/ Cadrage : là ton personnage principal est très haut, il n'est pas placé au bon endroit sur ta photo. Décentré oui mais avec des proportions à respecter. Ces cheveux en haut qui cotoient le bord, ça colle pas. de plus en bas à gauche, c'est quoi? En fait, c'est sans intérêt. Ta photo est très noire, alors dégage cette partie, c'est facile et ça facilitera la lecture.
2/ Couleur: là on a l'impression que ta balance des blancs a pas su s'ajuster en mode automatique. Le rouge est excessif. Un contrôle des niveaux devrait ramener les choses à un peu plus de normalité.

Après je laisse aux experts le soin d'aller plus loin.


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Sans être exhaustif, on peut prendre plusieurs axes pour n'importe quelle photo indépendamment du sujet:
> 
> 1/ Cadrage : là ton personnage principal est très haut, il n'est pas placé au bon endroit sur ta photo. Décentré oui mais avec des proportions à respecter. Ces cheveux en haut qui cotoient le bord, ça colle pas. de plus en bas à gauche, c'est quoi? En fait, c'est sans intérêt. Ta photo est très noire, alors dégage cette partie, c'est facile et ça facilitera la lecture.
> 2/ Couleur: là on a l'impression que ta balance des blancs a pas su s'ajuster en mode automatique. Le rouge est excessif. Un contrôle des niveaux devrait ramener les choses à un peu plus de normalité.
> ...



Je trouve toujours ça un peu déconcertant que l'on puisse trouver des "règles" en matière d'art. Je suis d'accord sur le fait que cette photo n'est pas techniquement intéressante, et personnellement elle ne me fait rien, mais après... Surtout avec le numérique, personnellement j'étais très habitué à l'argentix et je n'arrivais pas à me mettre au nnumérique et je me mords souvent les doigts, sans écran bien calibré une photo peut passer de franchement intéressante à nullissime... 
Sur le plan technique, je ne sais pas quoi dire, soit l'on veut faire de la technique (et c'est une forme indéniable de plaisir) soit l'on veut juste prendre la photo de quelque chose qui nous touche et transmettre le sentiment par photo interposé.
Les techniciens de la guitare et de la musique te diront que Hendrix ne respectait rien, et c'est vrai, mais ils te diront aussi que c'est ce qui faisait son géni parce quel voyage que d'écouter sa musique... 
Enfin je ne sais pas. Je pense que "Poster vos plus belles photos" doit rester une arêne ouverte à chacun et bien souvent l'on peut critiquer à gauche ou à droite, mais l'on n'y trouve de bien jolies choses. 
Pour la photo incirminée je ne donnerai pas d'avis, elle n'a pas d'intérêt au sens photographique et ne me fais rien ressentir mais je ne crois pas que je puisse en conclure que c'est une mauvaise photo.... 
A+


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Je trouve toujours ça un peu déconcertant que l'on puisse trouver des "règles" en matière d'art.


Oui, y'en a.. 
Soit on les respecte à la lettre, soit on joue avec...
Commence par les cadrages...


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, y'en a..
> Soit on les respecte à la lettre, soit on joue avec...
> *Commence par les cadrages...*



ah je l'aurai pas mis en 1/ par hasard... Bah mens alors... héhé


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, y'en a..
> Soit on les respecte à la lettre, soit on joue avec...
> Commence par les cadrages...



Je pense qu'il y une différence profonde entre "règle" et "technique" (voir "protocole")... 
Après je suis d'accord sur un point fondamental: on ne joue pas avec une technique si l'on a pas pris la peine de l'apprendre auparavant. 
Maintenant, le "visage" même de la photographie a pronfondèment changé avec le numérique. je me souviens d'une époque où les puristes refusaient de dire si ta photo était bonne ou pas si tu ne l'avait pas développé toi-même (et ce particulièrement en noir et blanc bien entendu)... 
A+

ps: velroy je ne te visais pas, j'étais même plutôt d'accord... j'ai tenté le cb mais je peux pas encore t'en donner comme tu as posté récemment de très bonnes photos justement


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2009)

Ben... Le cadrage est une règle...
Mais il peut être une technique, aussi...


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben... Le cadrage est une règle...
> Mais il peut être une technique, aussi...



C'est surtout que la technique du cadrage est soumise à beaucoup de règle


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> C'est surtout que la technique du cadrage est soumise à beaucoup de règle


Tout dépend de ce que tu veux "exprimer" dans ta photo/dessin/BD/cinéma, etc...


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout dépend de ce que tu veux "exprimer" dans ta photo/dessin/BD/cinéma, etc...



tu veux dire du "cadre" dans lequel tu veux te poser?
 Ah bah là y a pas de règle alors
mais ça reste technique.....


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Mai 2009)

bon, ben j'ai essayé d'améliorer. Est-ce que *d'un point de vue technique* c'est moins pire? (pour l'émotion, on repassera plus tard... pourtant j'y croyais moi a l'effet particulier, un peu sombre, de cette photo... elle doit être trop perso..) 
J'ai un peu baissé le rouge, et j'ai trafiqué pour avoir un cadrage qui me semble plus coller aux 'règles' en vigueur... J'ai rajouté un noir inexistant sur le cliché en haut et a gauche...J'ai bon? où alors chui sur une mauvaise piste?


----------



## yvos (12 Mai 2009)

L'art du cadrage au scalpel


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2009)

Les règle de composition et le cadrage qui en découle c'est bien mais ça ne suffit pas a rendre une photo intéressante. Le sujet c'est quand même l'élément primordial non?
Et là je rejoint l'avis de FataMorgana: cette photo ne présente aucun intérêt. 
Recadrée ou pas.


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les règle de composition et le cadrage qui en découle c'est bien mais ça ne suffit pas a rendre une photo intéressante. Le sujet c'est quand même l'élément primordial non?
> Et là je rejoint l'avis de FataMorgana: cette photo ne présente aucun intérêt.
> Recadrée ou pas.



mais tout le monde est d'accord là dessus jp
le tout est de profiter de cet exemple pour lui donner des éléments de progression
Clairement, il en fera jamais une bonne photo, je crois qu'il commence à le comprendre
Enfin, moi je dis ça, parce que c'est justement vos critiques qui m'ont permis de progresser
Et t'es pas le dernier à m'avoir aidé 
A mon avis, c'est dans cet esprit qu'on doit lui répondre


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> A mon avis, c'est dans cet esprit qu'on doit lui répondre


Mais c'est dans cet esprit que j'ai répondu


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (14 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> mais tout le monde est d'accord là dessus jp


sauf moi   et peut-être mes collègues, mais ils ne sont pas plus photographes que moi, et ne doivent pas être 'objectifs'


vleroy a dit:


> le tout est de profiter de cet exemple pour lui donner des éléments de progression


ça j veux bien (en partant de zéro, je ne peux que apprendre) mais...


vleroy a dit:


> Clairement,*il* en fera jamais une bonne photo, je crois qu'*il* commence à le comprendre


en fait, c'est elle... mais c'est pô grav


----------



## SirDeck (15 Mai 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> ...
> De plus, à chaque fois que je la montre a un collègue (ce qui arrive souvent, puisque comme le dit la consigne, c'est une photo que j'aime..), on m'assure qu'elle est vraiment chouette..  Peut-être que mes collègues ne sont pas plus doués que moi pour apprécier les qualité d'une photo. En tous cas, j'espère trouver ici, un moyen de mieux comprendre la critique cinglante subie précédement...



À cela, j'ai peut-être une réponse. On ne parle pas à un être de chaire et d'âme comme on écrit à un pseudo virtuel. Le voile que l'anonymat autorise mène à des propos qui, dans la vie réelle, seraient plus mesurés et sans doute modérés selon l'effet que les premiers mots auraient sur l'expression de ton visage...

Pour ce qui est de la photo... Je me disais que j'allais répondre un truc du genre "_Allez la Star, on t'a découverte, méchante fille, ce n'est pas ta photo mais celle de Mishimata Rtokwinau, photographe postmoderne qui collectionne les prix au Japon et remet en cause la quasi-hégémonie de l'école froide dans les galeries américaines_". Puis non.

Tout est possible en photographie. Mais si tu défends ton image en pointant le contraste entre le flou de l'homme avec le net des yeux de la dame, alors je te dirai que cela n'est pas assez lisible, que les yeux de la dame ne sont pas assez présents.

La technique... Je lisais récemment un livre sur "Avedon at Work" (splendide en passant), l'auteur disait que lorsque quelqu'un tentait de discuter technique avec Richard Avedon, ce dernier éludait très vite. Sans intérêt pour lui, trop évident. Un peu comme si on voulait parler orthographe et grammaire avec un romancier, un poète. Sans intérêt parce que totalement maîtrisé. Mais avant la maîtrise, il faut bien s'y coller... Il y a une partie propre à la photographie, mais elle est assez réduite. La grosse part concerne les arts graphiques. Si on en reste à la prise de vue, je conseillerai "Leçon de photographie : La nature des photographies" par Stephen Shore. C'est très court et beau. Mais on ny trouvera pas d'informations sur le matériel (il y a la doc pour ça).
Mais la prise de vue, ce n'est que la moitié du chemin. Je crois que c'est Adams qui disait que prendre la photo, c'est écrire la partition. Il faut la jouer après. Les photographes reconnus peuvent se permettre de s'offrir un tireur aux mains magiques ou, aujourd'hui un scannériste greffé d'un stylet. Mais avant de pouvoir se permettre ce bonheur, il faut s'y mettre soit même pour "jouer" la photo, la révéler, la mettre au jour. Sur ce sujet, il y a pas mal de livres aussi. Même lorsque l'on travaille en numérique, ce qui est mon cas, on apprend énormément des vieux livres sur le tirage noir et blanc. Les méthodes sont exactement les mêmes avec plus de précision et le droit à l'erreur en numérique.

Une autre façon de progresser, une façon essentielle, aller voir le travail des maîtres. Pas forcément les vieux de la vieille. S'essayer à copier ceux que l'on aime, comme les étudiants en peinture au Louvre. Apprendre, puis détourner...


----------



## MacQuébec (16 Mai 2009)

Il faut nécessairement avoir un moins un point accrocheur dans une image qui ira chercher une émotion: beauté, amour, haine, dégoût, mépris. D'habitude, on ne doit pas trop chercher ce point  sinon il y a vite danger d'écarter le regard... De plus, si on veut incorporer de grand vide, de grandes surfaces sombres homogènes, il faut que l'idée soit clairement voulue, et non que cela ressemble à un défaut de prise de vue, ou pire, dû à la limite de l'appareil photographique...


----------



## Disia (24 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour 

Me rappelant de votre gentillesse et de vos conseils avisés lors de ma première soumission, j'aimerais à nouveau recueillir vos avis sur une photo prise hier, sur une plage rocailleuse.
Le but était de mettre en pratique mes lectures sur les longues expositions avec mon filtre ND400 nouvellement acquis.

Je ne comptais donc pas faire une belle photo (et c'est peut-être réussi pour le coup ) mais simplement mettre en pratique la technique, les réglages du boîtier que j'essaie encore et toujours de dompter. Le fait est que le résultat m'a plue, spécialement une fois l'image passée en NB. Je doute qu'elle soit irréprochable techniquement, mais j'apprécie l'atmosphère qu'elle dégage et sa façon de rompre avec le contexte dans lequel la prise de vue a été réalisée.







Nikon D40, 18-55 à 55, Hoya ND400, Gorillapod
32 30s


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2009)

Le résultat correspond bien à ce qu'on peut attendre d'une pause longue avec un filtre ND.
Par contre pour la composition il aurait peut être fallu essayer de trouver un arrière plan interessant.


----------



## dadoo113 (5 Août 2009)

Afin de préserver l'anonymat, je poste cette photo, où l'on ne voit pas la mariée.
Je l'aime bien, on voit le souci du détail dans la coupe de cheveux....

et vous ?


----------



## Bazinga (22 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous, n'ayant aucun talent dans la retouche d'image, je pense que je n'ai aucune chance de prendre la main pour poster mes photos.

J'ai 4 photos de vacances et de paysages que j'aimerais vraiment améliorer suivant vos techniques et talents. Je trouve que certains arrivent à faire ressortir des couleurs à un point inimaginable.


Comment pourrais-je vous contacter ou poster mes photos en vue d'une "amélioration"?

Désolé pour le blabla et le HS, mais je pense que c'est le topic ou j'ai le plus de chance de trouver de vrais artistes rapides et efficaces.

Merci et encore désolé pour le blabla


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

_Cela ne correspond pas totalement au sujet mais tu peux commencer par poster une photo ici. On verra pour la suite _


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2009)

profete162 a dit:


> Salut à tous, n'ayant aucun talent dans la retouche d'image, je pense que je n'ai aucune chance de prendre la main pour poster mes photos.
> 
> Je trouve que certains arrivent à faire ressortir des couleurs à un point inimaginable.



Sûr que certains sont spécialistes de la retouche ici mais n'oublie pas que l'idéal c'est d'avoir une lumière qui mette en valeur les couleurs sans retouche.

La lumière est le meilleur ami (et le pire ennemi ) du photographe.

Personnellement, je suis bien trop nul pour retoucher la couleur des photos sauf exception rarissime (moins d'une sur 1000). Conclusion : c'est souvent pas terrible mais parfois, tu profites d'un coup de chance météo et là, les couleurs viennent toutes seules.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Là, je ne sais pas. 
Je n'arrive pas à la jeter, celle-là.
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

J'en pense que le liseret turquoise c'est très laid.
Si non, l'image pourquoi pas.


----------



## Zebrinha (23 Octobre 2009)

Pour développer sur le liseret, PonkHead, je dirais que c'est très délicat de mettre un cadre à une photo, le turquoise de ton liseret est trop présent, on ne voit plus que lui au détriment de ta photo qui est nuancée dans les gris.

Perso je suggérerais pas de liseret du tout, si la photo se suffit à elle-même elle se "tient" sans rien autour. Ou si tu tiens au liseret, d'une couleur présente dans la photo ça passe mieux.

Pour ta photo en soi, j'ai une envie terrible de la regarder dans l'autre sens (de bas en haut), à cause des perles du bas. Mais ceci n'engage que moi. Je pense que tu as photographié dans l'autre sens et retourné?

Z


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

OK pour l'omniprésence du liseré - pas tant sur la couleur que sur le fait qu'il "mange" un peu la photo.

Sinon, sur la photo originale, la "forme" va de la droite vers la gauche, en fait.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

Perso, je suis rarement convaincu par des cadrages aux proportions trop exotiques, donc là cela me gene un chouia. L'idée, par contre, pourquoi pas


----------



## Zebrinha (23 Octobre 2009)

> Sinon, sur la photo originale, la "forme" va de la droite vers la gauche, en fait.


Ah, je vois! Et liseré s'écrit bien comme tu dit! (liséré est accepté aussi dans le dico)
Z


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> des cadrages aux proportions trop exotiques,


Que veux-tu dire ?
Trop à droite ? Trop serré ?



yvos a dit:


> pourquoi pas



jipé, sort de ce corps !
Hé hé.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire ?
> Trop à droite ? Trop serré ?



En l'occurence, je parlais simplement des dimensions de ta photo.  Maintenant, j'aurai certainement décalé la perle vers la gauche en bas, histoire de se retrouver pas si loin d'une diagonale et avoir moins de noir vide dans la partie gauche. Après, sache que je suis généralement incompétent sur le cadrage donc bon, la portée de mon jugement, c'est assez relatif


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> OK pour l'omniprésence du liseré - pas tant sur la couleur que sur le fait qu'il "mange" un peu la photo.


Si si surtout la couleur!


----------



## dadoo113 (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
Quel serait selon vous le cadrage adapté à cette photo, et les retouches ?






Par rapport au Raw d'origine j'ai corrigé la balance des blancs, et j'ai fait quelques cadrages différents : 

le post d'origine est ici

j'ai reçu une critique intéressante et j'ai donc proposé une autre photo 

et je joins le fichier RAW de cette seconde photo pour recevoir des critiques avec des exemples si vous avez des idées. C'est un .CR2 zippé avec Snow Leopard, j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas d'incompatibilités.

Merci par avance 

Merci bcp !


----------



## Zebrinha (26 Octobre 2009)

Hello Dadoo 113

Ce qui me "gène" le plus dans ton image, c'est la tête et le haut du corps de la sculpture qui est noyée dans les arches de l'arène.
J'aurais soit cadré sans la sculpture, soit en la mettant en premier plan de sorte à ce qu'elle se découpe mieux.
Les suggestions cadrage de Tirthum sont pas mal. Des fois ça vaut vraiment le coup de cadrer serré. 

Z


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Les suggestions cadrage de Tir*t*hum sont pas mal.


tirhum, tirhum, nom de Doc !...


----------



## Zebrinha (26 Octobre 2009)

Oups! Désolée TirHUM! Moi m'est trompée! :rose::rose:

Et je viens de voir ta photo, Dadoo113 dans "vos plus belles photos": donc tu avais déjà fait un cadrage plus serré, il est beaucoup mieux que la photo large ci-dessus.

Z


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> pour le contraste je suis assez d'accord, mais c'est quelque chose que je ne maitrise pas encore, et je n'ai pas (encore) un logiciel vraiment adapté, j'attend un nouvel Aperture pour l'acheter et remplacer iPhoto.
> Et le cadrage, j'ai pas mal de versions différentes, je savais pas trop, mais mon objectif n'est qu'un 17-50 (et pas un ultra grand angle) et du coup si je mettai + de ciel, j'avais presque plus la statue, ou alors il fallait être trop reculé, et c'était pas très beau. je proposerai peut être un RAW d'une de ces photos dans "conseil photo" pour avoir des idées de cadrage/retouche.
> Merci de la critique "sympa mais vraie" ;-)


Dans ta photo "large", le perso est complètement perdu...
Il ne "sert" à rien dans cette photo...



jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aurais bien vu une contre-plongée sur la statue depuis le même endroit que là ou tu à pris la photo que tu as posté. Et peut être une ouverture plus grande pour avoir les arènes légèrement floue a l'arrière plan.


Voilà, bonne idée de cadrage...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2009)

j'ajouterais qu'en plus de la contre plongée j'aurais sûrement penché l'appareil d'un côté ou de l'autre (surment vers la droite pour faire rentrer la statue dans l'image.
Etre bien horizontal c'est souvent bien surtout quand la photo est un paysage mais parfois un penché franc peut dynamiser une photo.
Bref, il faut s'agenouiller ou au contraire grimper sur un truc, se pencher, se mettre à 4 pattes... mais éviter de shooter bien campé sur ces pieds pour une image comme ça.


----------



## ÉB (3 Novembre 2009)

nimac a dit:


> J'aime cette photo de la baie de la Madeleine pour l'atmosphère qu'elle me rappelle. Mais ne devrait-elle pas être améliorée ? J'ai besoin d'apprendre. Merci
> Je ne sais si je vais arriver à joindre la photo !!



Bonjour,

Peut-être redresser l'horizon et ajouté un zeste de contraste ?


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Novembre 2009)

> J'aime cette photo de la baie de la Madeleine pour l'atmosphère qu'elle me rappelle. Mais ne devrait-elle pas être améliorée ? J'ai besoin d'apprendre. Merci
> Je ne sais si je vais arriver à joindre la photo !!


(De nimac)

Tu peux aussi cadrer un peu différemment, par exemple de sorte à ce que ton soleil soit plus à droite, et laisser plus de montagnes à gauche... Ton "sujet principal" peut très bien ne pas être au milieu.

La baie de la madeleine au Spitzberg non? :love: Ca y ressemble drôlement! 

Z


----------



## ÉB (4 Novembre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> (De nimac)
> 
> Ton "sujet principal" peut très bien ne pas être au milieu.



C'est surtout qu'il ne doit pas l'être !
Sinon, l'il tourne autour, se ballade et n'accroche à rien de particulier.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Imac17 a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'il ne doit pas l'être !


 
Jamais ?
Mais jamais, jamais, jamais ?
Vraiment jamais, quoi, que sinon t'es sûr que c'est moche ?

'tain, c'est trop bien la vie en N&B !


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Novembre 2009)

Imac17 a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'il ne doit pas l'être !
> Sinon, l'il tourne autour, se ballade et n'accroche à rien de particulier.





PonkHead a dit:


> Jamais ?
> Mais jamais, jamais, jamais ?
> Vraiment jamais, quoi, que sinon t'es sûr que c'est moche ?
> 
> 'tain, c'est trop bien la vie en N&B !



Ben, c'est écrit sur la première page du bouquin de vulgarisation sur la photo alors ça doit être vrai.  

Et Michael Freeman raconte plein de con...ies dans ses bouquins. :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (4 Novembre 2009)

nimac a dit:


> Comme celà, et avec le soleil décentré ?



'tin t'as fait vite pour refaire l'aller-retour!  

Pis t'as eu d'la veine de retomber sur les mêmes conditions climatiques!


----------



## ÉB (4 Novembre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Ben, c'est écrit sur la première page du bouquin de vulgarisation sur la photo alors ça doit être vrai.



Il suffit de regarder une photo avec le sujet pleine pastille pour constater que le regard tourne autour. Est-ce bien ou pas bien, je ne sais pas, c'est juste que c'est le contraire de ce que voulait faire le photographe : mettre en valeur le sujet.

C'est évident quand on regarde les deux exemples. L'il est plus agréablement dirigé vers le sujet principal.

Après, les règles sont faites pour être détournées MAIS à la condition de savoir pourquoi on le fait et de pouvoir l'expliquer ensuite.

Ce n'était pas le cas concernant la photo présentée.

Sinon c'est mieux avec du contraste, mais chez moi ça penchouille toujours


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Novembre 2009)

> Envoyé par nimac
> Comme celà, et avec le soleil décentré ?



Oui, c'est ça, tu peux même encore enlever un peu de ciel (remonter l'horizon comme disait Imac17), l'horizon n'est pas non plus obligé de couper la photo en deux (choisis quoi du ciel ou de la mer est le plus intéressant pour en mettre plus que l'autre)

Et puis c'est quoi ton truc pour faire ton AR Spitzberg en 2 heures quoi!? 

Z


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2009)

je ne trouve pas que le contraste ajouté apporte quoique ce soit au cliché. Cela me paraît excessif alors que la photo de base est déjà assez contrastée. Par ailleurs, ça fait ressortir le bruit numérique qui dégrade la photo, je trouve.
Telle qu'elle apparaît, tu as un problème sérieux au niveau de la netteté et de la compression...au final, on dirait de la bouillie et plus encore qu'un "problème" de cadrage, c'est cela qui me choque.

Cette scène pouvait permettre de faire un truc superbe je pense et tu as correctement géré l'expo (en tout cas).

Après, la théorie du décentrement, c'est comme toute règle...c'est lié à un type de référentiel (on ne va pas appréhender le cadrage d'un 24x36 de la même manière qu'un 6x6, format sur lequel le centre a beaucoup plus de "valeur"...les dynamiques ne sont pas les mêmes et la gymnastique visuelle est forcément différente) et surtout, c'est fait pour être transgressé (quand t'as dit cela, t'as rien dit)...je pense que c'est à cela que faisait référence Ponkhead


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Novembre 2009)

Ce qui me fait réagir, c'est le "Il ne doit pas l"être" impératif. Bon sang : "Il est interdit d'interdire", ça c'est un slogan.
Surtout que sur cette photo, en particulier, le centrage du sujet peut se justifier par les lignes convergentes. D'ailleurs, quel est le sujet principal : le bateau ou le soleil couchant vers lequel toutes les lignes convergent : l'horizon (ça c'est naturel), la ligne de crête des montagnes, la côte elle même et, enfin, le bateau. Alors, moi, j'aurais bien vu un format panoramique qui éliminerait une grande partie de l'eau sans beaucoup d'intérêt, garderait le ciel avec des nuages intéressant en plaçant l'horizon au tiers inférieur.
Le redressement de l'horizon est chose facile à réaliser. et enfin, je renforcerais un  peu le contraste pour retirer un peu de mollesse à l'image.


----------



## boodou (4 Novembre 2009)

Pour un paysage, pourquoi pas un cadrage plus 16/9 ?
Le sujet au centre on s'en fout non ? ça dépend de la situation  D'ailleurs le coucher de soleil est-il vraiment ici le sujet principal ? Il y a la petitesse du bateau isolé dans l'immensité, ses traces dans l'eau, la masse sombre et enneigée des montagnes en opposition à la ligne d'horizon de l'eau,


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2009)

Là je dis oui


----------



## dadoo113 (4 Novembre 2009)

nimac a dit:


> Merci d'avoir magnifié ma photo. Tu as tout compris : Immensité, petitesse de l'homme, éclairage envoûtant, et si vous aviez entendu ce silence !
> Photo prise avec un petit appareil de rien du tout, il faudrait que j'y retourne avec mon canon ! Malheureusement, il faut plus de 2h !! Je n'ai que iphoto, on peut transformer en 16/9 avec iphoto ?



oui tu as la possibilité de rogner en "16/9 HD" ;-)


----------



## boodou (4 Novembre 2009)

nimac a dit:


> Merci d'avoir magnifié ma photo. Tu as tout compris



De rien.

Au fait, j'envoie la facture à quelle adresse ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Pour un paysage



Je viens de regarder sur arte+7 un reportage L'art et la manière sur un photographe plasticien, Éric Baudelaire.

Il parle* de l'importance du temps passé sur un lieu de prise de vue. Pouvoir en saisir différentes ambiances lumineuses, pouvoir revenir à différents moments de la journée sont pour lui un luxe.
Et il a bien raison. Pouvoir réaliser en un instant une belle image nécessite que l'on y passe un petit moment







*au début du reportage


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je viens de regarder sur arte+7 un reportage L'art et la manière sur un photographe plasticien, Éric Baudelaire.
> 
> Il parle* de l'importance du temps passé sur un lieu de prise de vue. Pouvoir en saisir différentes ambiances lumineuses, pouvoir revenir à différents moments de la journée sont pour lui un luxe.
> Et il a bien raison. Pouvoir réaliser en un instant une belle image nécessite que l'on y passe un petit moment
> ...




Intéressant.
Bien que mon expérience soit plus proche de l'anorexie que de la boulimie, je me rends compte que l'instant a sa magie. La découverte. La première fois. Le passant qui court. La poubelle qui se barre. Le pigeon qui vole. 
Les belles images ne me paraissent pas forcément avoir besoin d'une préparation de 10 jours...
Il y a aussi ce qui se passe quand tu découvres, ce que ton regard voit pour la première fois. 
Ouais. La première fois, les premières caresses, les premiers baisers.

La photo, c'est aussi l'instant, non ?  

Bref. Ca se discute.


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> La photo, c'est aussi l'instant, non ?
> 
> Bref. Ca se discute.



Ca peut être aussi l'instant trafiqué : le fameux 'baiser de l'Hôtel de ville' de Doisneau, symbole de l'instant pour la plupart, a été, de son propre aveu, super préparé


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2009)

_On ne se disperse pas trop en considérations générales même si c'est très intéressant  _


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Intéressant.
> Bien que mon expérience soit plus proche de l'anorexie que de la boulimie, je me rends compte que l'instant a sa magie. La découverte. La première fois. Le passant qui court. La poubelle qui se barre. Le pigeon qui vole.
> Les belles images ne me paraissent pas forcément avoir besoin d'une préparation de 10 jours...
> Il y a aussi ce qui se passe quand tu découvres, ce que ton regard voit pour la première fois.
> ...


Tout à fait 
Seulement mon propos avait pour objet le paysage.
Maintenant, saisir à la volée un paysage peut tout à fait se concevoir, j'en ai fais l'expérience ici. Image prise depuis un véhicule lancé à 130 km/h sur autoroute. Si je devais à nouveau emprunter cette route, pour faire une image un peu plus réussie, je crois que je m'arrêterais sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence afin de pouvoir choisir plus justement la composition de l'image. (cadrage, position des différents plans, ligne d'horizon)



@ yvos : si cela ne va pas dans l'esprit du fil, tu peux effacer ce message


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour le cadeau! 

Je trouve que ton cadrage n'est pas mal du tout: on glisse de la montagne vers l'arrière-plan... 

Par contre, ça me parait un peu trop clair (surexposé)
Z


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2009)

nimac a dit:


> Ben, je t'offre une autre photo ! Parmi celles qui sont mes préférées, toujours la baie de la Madeleine.
> J'attends aussi vos remarques, Merci. je l'ai mise en 16/9
> (Je ne sais pas l'afficher en plus grand tout de suite.)



_Alors avant de donner des conseils, peut-être peux tu nous dire ce qui, de ton point de vue pose problème? Je rappelle, au cas où il y aurait un malentendu, que ce fil n'est pas un fil où on fait traiter par les autres ses stocks de photos mais plus pour décortiquer ce qui pêche sur un exemple. _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Je trouve que ton cadrage n'est pas mal du tout: on glisse de la montagne vers l'arrière-plan...


 
Au contraire, je trouve que la montagne "mange" tout sans avoir un intérêt visuel particulier (d'autant qu'on en a qu'un morceau).
Bof.
Je préférais nettement l'autre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------




yvos a dit:


> _Alors avant de donner des conseils, peut-être peux tu nous dire ce qui, de ton point de vue pose problème? Je rappelle, au cas où il y aurait un malentendu, que ce fil n'est pas un fil où on fait traiter par les autres ses stocks de photos mais plus pour décortiquer ce qui pêche sur un exemple. _


 
Hum
(musique disco)
Et ce soir, chez yvos, c'est...
...soirée diapo !


----------



## boodou (5 Novembre 2009)

nimac a dit:


> Ben, je t'offre une autre photo ! Parmi celles qui sont mes préférées, toujours la baie de la Madeleine.
> J'attends aussi vos remarques, Merci. je l'ai mise en 16/9
> (Je ne sais pas l'afficher en plus grand tout de suite.)



Bah désolé mais celle-ci ne me parle pas, sans te vexer. 
Je ne vois pas de sujet, mon regard s'égare. Montagne trop présente, ciel et neige confondus à cause de la surexposition, sur l'eau rien ne se passe. A mon avis tu n'as pas choisi le bon axe, ou alors la bonne valeur de plan.
Mais ce n'est _que_ mon avis, toi tu as forcément un lien différent à cette photo car elle t'évoque ton expérience vécue du lieu


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Novembre 2009)

Ouille!
Comme chacun a une idée très différente sur la question, nimac, je pense que... pas facile de t'y retrouver :rateau:

C'est vrai que si tu dis ce que toi tu veux améliorer ou ce qui te pose problème dans une photo tu pourras avoir des réponses plus adaptées...



> Mais ce n'est que mon avis, toi tu as forcément un lien différent à cette photo car elle t'évoque ton expérience vécue du lieu


(de boodou)

Oui, c'est très vrai...  comme je connais l'endroit et ce qu'il évoque, forcément, je suis sans doute moins objective  :rateau:

Z


----------



## vleroy (5 Novembre 2009)

c'est surtout que ces blancs sont cramés... le reste c'est de la compo, on la partage ou pas. Mais les blancs sont cramés. Ce qui pourrait s'élargir aux photos présentant des sujets avec des luminances extrêmes... Le HDR ou DB avec un bon bracketing permet de restituer l'ensemble que notre oeil perçoit naturellement. Ou utiliser plus finement le posemètre. Donc lire les notices.


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2009)

il me semble que c'est assez symptomatique de la photo de voyage faite à l'emporte pièce et dont on pense que la beauté du lieu sera suffisante pour la rendre "belle", etc. (je caricature naturellement et ne pense pas forcément que c'est ton raisonnement). Et on observe lorsqu'on les montre des sourires polis parce qu'objectivement, c'est loupé. Je me permets de te dire cela car j'en ai pris de millions comme cela et mon disque dur en est rempli  
C'est n'est pas toujours simple d'intéresser les autres avec la "photo d'un beau paysage" et il faut vraiment s'appliquer surtout en situation difficile. Là, la lumière est très mauvaise, on voit pas ce qu'il y a de particulier qui motive à la montrer hormi le fait que l'endroit est probablement très beau en vrai. Seulement, à nous, il nous manque les histoires que tu as pu raconter autour de ces image


----------



## vleroy (5 Novembre 2009)

la lumière, la chromie et même la netteté. ce qui pose d'ailleurs une question technique qui a toute sa place ici: tu shootes avec quoi? parce que la lumière comme la netteté, en fonction de l'appareil, ça peut s'améliorer rapidement. Là ce n'est pas une question artistique mais purement technique.


----------



## boodou (5 Novembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> la lumière, la chromie et même la netteté. ce qui pose d'ailleurs une question technique qui a toute sa place ici: tu shootes avec quoi? parce que la lumière comme la netteté, en fonction de l'appareil, ça peut s'améliorer rapidement. Là ce n'est pas une question artistique mais purement technique.



Un bon sténopé et hop !


----------



## vleroy (5 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Un bon sténopé et hop !



ah ça le sténopé, pour t'ouvrir l'esprit et la connaissance de base, tu trouveras pas mieux 
tu devrais essayer d'ailleurs  avec une cellule ou le posemètre TTL de ton numérique, ça permet d'apprendre à s'en servir. C'est peut être ça que notre ami est venu chercher comme piste de réflexion plutôt que les private joke à deux balles? Enfin moi je dis ça, le posemètre, j'ai plus de problème avec  et j'ai toujours en mémoire un post mémorable de Sirdeck sur les surexpositions partielles dans ces cliches que vous saurez retrouvé, avec un chouilla de blanc cramé mais là on est dans l'excès... involontairement bien sûr.
Maintenant si son apn ne permet pas de multiples choix sur le posemètre, son cas devient aléatoire. D'où l'importance de savoir quel matériel il utilise pour l'aider à l'utiliser mieux. Ce sera déjà ça 
Un jour pas si ancien que ça où je demandais à dendrimère quel matériel il utilisait, la réponse, certes lapidaire, mais oh combien réelle était : de la lumière et un boitier. 
je pense aussi que l'approche d'Yvos est très juste 
Allez bonsoir


----------



## boodou (6 Novembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Maintenant si son apn ne permet pas de multiples choix sur le posemètre, son cas devient aléatoire. D'où l'importance de savoir quel matériel il utilise pour l'aider à l'utiliser mieux. Ce sera déjà ça



Oui, en relisant plus haut nimac précise qu'elle a réalisé ces photos avec un petit apn tout automatique, mais qu'elle possède maintenant un autre appareil (reflex ?).
D'où l'intérêt même avec un apn compact d'avoir la possibilité d'avoir le mode manuel, car il n'y a qu'en tripatouillant qu'on apprend.


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> D'où l'intérêt même avec un apn compact d'avoir la possibilité d'avoir le mode manuel, car il n'y a qu'en tripatouillant qu'on apprend.



mes considérations sur la mesure de la lumière n'ont rien à voir avec le choix du mode manuel ou priorité vitesse/ouverture. La plupart des posemètres des apn propose un mode spot ou ambiant. Dans le cas du spot, le tout est de sélectionner la zone (souvent avec le curseur directionnel). Dans son cas, à mon avis l'ambiant est le plus approprié. Ensuite on peut corriger le tir avec +/- 1EV même avec un ti apn de base.
D'une manière générale, si en argentique, il vaut mieux surexposé un peu, en numérique, c'est le contraire. Un blanc cramé n'est jamais rattrapable alors qu'éclaircir en post traitement ne pose aucun problème. 
Maintenant, ce n'est pas la seule problématique posée par la photo, c'est juste une remarque qui pourra lui (et nous) servir pour d'autres clichés.

Moi qui bidouille en sténopé ou moyen format, j'utilise une cellule. Il n'est pas rare que les conditions de lumière et d'exposition puissent donner des valeurs extrêmes. D'où la nécessité de corriger le tir (et là, c'est le cerveau qui fait ce choix). Quand je vois son coin haut à droite, je me dis là, y a un loupé.

La seconde chose qui saute aux yeux d'un point de vue technique, c'est l'absence de netteté perçue. Cela peut être dû à plusieurs facteurs, lesquels peuvent se chevaucher. Si on en a pas conscience, il est difficile d'intervenir. Ainsi on peut avoir un flou de bougé qui l'explique (se souvenir d'une règle très simple vitesse > focale surtout dès qu'on joue au dessus de 50mm). On peut aussi avoir un manque de piqué général lié à la qualité pourrie de l'objectif. On peut aussi avoir une compression excessive dès le départ du shooting. Bref, less causes sont multiples, mais le fait est que les sujets trop petits sur ce clichés (bateaux et personnes) sont difficilement perceptibles donc la scène de vie présente ne saute pas aux yeux. 

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas la qualité artistique que je vois. Je pense que cet exemple est intéressant pour aborder des thèmes techniques et strictement techniques qui n'étaient pas présents sur le premier cliché.


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2009)

Oùlà, vous n'avez pas l'intention d'écraser une mouche avec un marteau, là?


----------



## tirhum (6 Novembre 2009)




----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Oùlà, vous n'avez pas l'intention d'écraser une mouche avec un marteau, là?



t'as vu une mouche sur le cliché??? Quel oeil


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Novembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> mes considérations sur la mesure de la lumière n'ont rien à voir avec le choix du mode manuel ou priorité vitesse/ouverture. La plupart des posemètres des apn propose un mode spot ou ambiant. Dans le cas du spot, le tout est de sélectionner la zone (souvent avec le curseur directionnel). Dans son cas, à mon avis l'ambiant est le plus approprié. Ensuite on peut corriger le tir avec +/- 1EV même avec un ti apn de base.
> *D'une manière générale, si en argentique, il vaut mieux surexposé un peu, en numérique, c'est le contraire.* Un blanc cramé n'est jamais rattrapable alors qu'éclaircir en post traitement ne pose aucun problème.
> Maintenant, ce n'est pas la seule problématique posée par la photo, c'est juste une remarque qui pourra lui (et nous) servir pour d'autres clichés.
> 
> ...



SirDeck ne nous disait pas exactement l'inverse?


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2009)

A peu près oui  ..vleroy l'a d'ailleurs mentionné dans son post précédent.
Enfin, il disait de caler ton histogramme le plus possible à droite en, le cas échéant, cramant légèrement, car cela peut parfaitement se rattraper si tu es raisonnable et en raw...donc ce méfier lorsqu'on généralise.
J'écris cela de manière à ce que naturellement, ce soit totalement incompréhensible vu le vocabulaire abscons. 


_On passe à une autre photo? 
Edit : c'est par là pour la cuisine et le cramage
_


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous! 
Je n'ai pas posté depuis longtemps, mais j'aimerai avoir vos avis, je shoot surtout en argentique et en 6x6 ces temps-ci, mais voici une photo numérique... Qu'en pensez-vous? Merci de vos avis, mais ne me mordez pas trop fort  je suis un garçon sensible. Pour ce qui est de la qualité des couleurs, je ne vous écris pas d'un écran bien calibré donc désolé... 
Merci d'avance A+
Voir la pièce jointe 24511


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

Moi j'aime bien.
J'aurais peut être cadré un poil plus bas mais c'est tout.
Ah si, il faudrait un peu d'accentuation car c'est un peu mou.


----------



## vleroy (18 Mars 2010)

Moi c'est ton cadrage qui me "bloque". format paysage centré pour un portrait, idéal pour ne pas entrer dans l'image. du coup le fond qui est bien traité avec ta profondeur ne sert à rien. si tu décales le sujet d'un côté ou de l'autre en prenant la règle du tiers, tu vas voir ta photo va tout de suite prendre de l'intensité.
Ton modèle possède une gueule (ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les portraits), donc autre cadrage, un poil plus serré, plus accentué et là oui 
Tes couleurs, l'ambiance sont nickel!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

En l'occurrence, le sujet regardant droit vers l'objectif, le centrage ne me gène pas. La bonne utilisation de la lumière et de la profondeur de champs permet  de renter dans l'image sans probleme a mon sens. Par contre un poil plus sérré serrait surement mieux en effet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (18 Mars 2010)

du texte à l'image comme on dit


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Vous êtes sérieux là ? 
A la rigueur pour un 8 pages dans paris match avec de la typo.
Mais là, juste la tof... euh...


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2010)

Ok merci à tous. Oui je me disais aussi que c'était un peu mou, ce qui me plaisait le plus en fait c'était le bokeh et le petit halo bleu derrière (en fait on shootait vite fait et dans un endroit qui ne convenait pas à ce qu'il voulait...)
Pour Khyu, bah je sais pas quoi te dire, j'ai aussi fait deux pelloches de 6X6 du garçons que j'ai dévellopé moi-même (j'ai poussé la pélloche avec amour) mais les gens sont plus demandeur de numérique. 
Le problème de la mollesse je peu le réglé en manipulant la photo avec un soft? Parce que c'est un peu le problème de shooter en pleine ouverture pour avoir un profondeur de champ assez ténue...
Pour ce qui est du cadrage je suis assez d'accord mais au tirage ça passe pas mal, le problème est qu'il n'est habitué à poser donc faut le prendre un peu par surprise et comme il a un nez assez plat, je préfère prendre la photo avec une lumière qui arrive sur le côté (ici le gauche en l'occurence), donc en gros il faut bien s'orienter par rapport à la lumière et lui faire BOUH!!!!. C'est pour ça aussi que le numérique est bien pratique parce qu'avec le 6X6 il était vraiment très bloqué.... Ce qui est bête parce que j'ai un amour immodéré pour le moyen format. 
Là je vous ai filé la photo brut, je vais essayer de la travailler numériquement (ce à quoi je ne suis toujours pas habitué damned!!!!!). 
un Grand Merci à tous en tout cas, 
A+

ps: pourquoi page 8 d'ailleurs je connais pas paris match?
ps2: merci à Yvos pour le transfert de discussion et désolé de m'être trompé de sujet


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Le problème de la mollesse je peu le réglé en manipulant la photo avec un soft?


Photoshop!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

FataMorgana > y'a pas de sushi hein ? Ta photo elle est chouette. 
C'est juste le cadrage de Tibo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est juste le cadrage de Tibo.



Je sais, tu aurais préféré façon Point de vue !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je sais, tu aurais préféré façon Point de vue !



Tu me connais mieux que quiconque. :love:
Gala, Voici, Closer... Ca c'est de la vraie photo. :love:


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mars 2010)

Toujours prêt à sortir son gros bazar le khyu...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Toujours prêt à sortir son gros bazar le khyu...



Devant une foufounette, tout à fait. No Problemo. :style:


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2010)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ok merci à tous. Oui je me disais aussi que c'était un peu mou, ce qui me plaisait le plus en fait c'était le bokeh et le petit halo bleu derrière (en fait on shootait vite fait et dans un endroit qui ne convenait pas à ce qu'il voulait...)
> Pour Khyu, bah je sais pas quoi te dire, j'ai aussi fait deux pelloches de 6X6 du garçons que j'ai dévellopé moi-même (j'ai poussé la pélloche avec amour) mais les gens sont plus demandeur de numérique.
> Le problème de la mollesse je peu le réglé en manipulant la photo avec un soft? Parce que c'est un peu le problème de shooter en pleine ouverture pour avoir un profondeur de champ assez ténue...
> Pour ce qui est du cadrage je suis assez d'accord mais au tirage ça passe pas mal, le problème est qu'il n'est habitué à poser donc faut le prendre un peu par surprise et comme il a un nez assez plat, je préfère prendre la photo avec une lumière qui arrive sur le côté (ici le gauche en l'occurence), donc en gros il faut bien s'orienter par rapport à la lumière et lui faire BOUH!!!!. C'est pour ça aussi que le numérique est bien pratique parce qu'avec le 6X6 il était vraiment très bloqué.... Ce qui est bête parce que j'ai un amour immodéré pour le moyen format.
> ...



Hormis le cadrage, je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose qui va pas terrible au niveau de l'expression du sujet.


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Hormis le cadrage, je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose qui va pas terrible au niveau de l'expression du sujet.



Oui je sais il ne s'y attendait pas, mais je n'ai pas trop le choix, devant le 6x6 il était scotché et ça faisait trop posé... 
Mais j'aime bien son expression et il a un beau visage, ce qui est bête c'est qu'il a des yeux impressionnant qui ne ressortent pas là mais bien mieux sur le 6x6... Mais bon faut faire des compromis...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

J'espère ici recevoir des remarques dignes de votre savoir, pas de celles qui démolissent, constructives, merci à ceux qui se lancent.






Photo prise vers 11.45 (une erreur connue), la neige sujet difficile en soit (c'est connu) ... ah oui, prise avec un Canon IXUS 860 IS, celle du bateau sur mon profil est prise avec un Canon G12, des appareils de non professionnel

Photo corrigée dans Aperture, ne me parlez pas de PS 10, je viens de le supprimer à cause de son Organizer inclus dans la version boite, en plus je n'aime pas les photos dénaturées (ne correspondant pas à ce qu'on voit). Merci


----------



## vleroy (16 Janvier 2012)

Comme je te le disais, indépendamment de la composition, les sujets neige pris à midi sont casse gueule parce que:
- tu as trop de hautes lumières
- ta balance des blancs se plante nécessairement (là, je dirai simplement, ta neige bleue ça colle pas.)

Un simple coup de niveaux automatique et hop la dominante de bleue dégage. Sur la photo ci-dessous, je ne l'ai appliqué que depuis le bas jusqu'au 2/3 et une simple augmentation de contraste dans le dernier tiers.

Cela ne change pas la compo, mais regarde l'image est tout de même plus réaliste et surtout pêchue 



​
D'un point de vue compo, regarde tes deux bouquets d'arbre au second plan. Ils "bouchent" l'image et parasitent ton troisième plan qui est nécessaire dans ce genre de photos.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Comme je te le disais, indépendamment de la composition, les sujets neige pris à midi sont casse gueule parce que:
> - tu as trop de hautes lumières
> - ta balance des blancs se plante nécessairement (là, je dirai simplement, ta neige bleue ça colle pas.)
> 
> ...



Merci,

Si je comprends bien, je devrai supprimer les arbres. Sinon c'est vrai que la correction apportée est visible entre les deux images. Comme dit, je dois faire des photos avant 10:00 et après 16:00 heures, il me faudra trouver le moyen de faire des virées seul, pour éviter la lumière trop crue.

Aucune remarque concernant le bateau ... (annonce bleutée)


----------



## vleroy (16 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Aucune remarque concernant le bateau ... (annonce bleutée)



Soit il est le sujet de ta composition, et il faut avancer pour le mettre dans ta composition, là en l'occurrence, il devient un détail parmi tant d'autres


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Soit il est le sujet de ta composition, et il faut avancer pour le mettre dans ta composition, là en l'occurrence, il devient un détail parmi tant d'autres



Je vois, 

Il est temps de passer du Canon G12 au Canon G1X 





Pour avoir une meilleure puce d'acquisition et un zoom efficace


----------



## vleroy (16 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Il est temps de passer du Canon G12 au Canon G1X
> 
> Pour avoir une meilleure puce d'acquisition et un zoom efficace





Je te parle moi de te déplacer pour changer ton cadre pas de zoomer; le capteur n'a donc rien à voir là dedans 
Si tu avais une focale fixe, tu ferais comment? Tu te déplacerais, donc voilà, déplace toi et met ton sujet au coeur (j'ai pas dit forcément au centre) de ton image.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Je te parle moi de te déplacer pour changer ton cadre pas de zoomer; le capteur n'a donc rien à voir là dedans
> Si tu avais une focale fixe, tu ferais comment? Tu te déplacerais, donc voilà, déplace toi et met ton sujet au coeur (j'ai pas dit forcément au centre) de ton image.



Oui me déplacer, d'un côté le lac, de l'autre le talus abrupte ... 
Me déplacer ou mieux ne pas prendre la photo quand ça n'est pas faisable, j'y ferai attention à cela


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

A vous de m'aider sur cette photo

Merci


----------



## Fìx (19 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> A vous de m'aider sur cette photo
> 
> Merci



On verra ce qu'en disent les pros...

Perso, j'trouve que c'est la plus belle que tu ne nous aies jamais présenté. Et j'y vois pas grand chose à redire.... 


_(t'es sûr qu'elle est bien de toi?! :mouais:  )_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> On verra ce qu'en disent les pros...
> 
> Perso, j'trouve que c'est la plus belle que tu ne nous aies jamais présenté. Et j'y vois pas grand chose à redire....
> 
> ...



Absolument

Et j'en ai d'autre dans cette ligne.
Merci


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2012)

selon moi :
- le ponton prend trop d'importance, du coup on cherche un peu le sujet. Trop grand pour mettre en valeur l'immensité du paysage, trop petit pour présenter lui même un intérêt. Et par ailleurs, cela me semble déséquilibré entre la droite et la gauche
- un morceau de bouée au centre à droite à retirer
- cela semble pencher légèrement


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Une autre pour voir vers où je vais ... 

Merci yvos pour les commentaires constructifs


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2012)

yvos a dit:


> selon moi :
> - le ponton prend trop d'importance, du coup on cherche un peu le sujet. Trop grand pour mettre en valeur l'immensité du paysage, trop petit pour présenter lui même un intérêt. Et par ailleurs, cela me semble déséquilibré entre la droite et la gauche
> - un morceau de bouée au centre à droite à retirer
> - cela semble pencher légèrement


Absolument d'accord sur le déséquilibre gauche droite. Autant le fait de garder le rapport 1/3 2/3 en horizontal me parait approprié autant il arrait probablement fallu centrer le ponton sur l'image pour l'équilibrer comme sur cette photo ou celle là par exemple (en plus ça aurait fait dégager la bouée du bord droit de l'image).
Si non il est vrai que cette fois ci la lumière et la balance des blancs sont correctes.

Pour la photo du bateau, le pire n'est pas la lumière encore très dure c'est surtout et encore une fois l&#8217;intérêt du sujet qui pose problème.


----------



## vleroy (19 Janvier 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si non il est vrai que cette fois ci la lumière et la balance des blancs sont correctes.



comme quoi en expliquant simplement les choses comme nous savons tous le faire, un membre peut progresser (je suis conscient du risque de cette phrase) 



jpmiss a dit:


> Pour la photo du bateau, le pire n'est pas la lumière encore très dure c'est surtout et encore une fois lintérêt du sujet qui pose problème.



je plussoie. L'intérêt. Tout peut être intéressant. question de mise en perspective. Là, sa composition centrale ferme l'image, j'ai vu, je passe à autre chose, je ne reste pas dans l'image, elle ne me permet pas de me raconter une histoire.

En revanche, par rapport au post de fix, sa dernière dans pvpbp est à son niveau très bonne. Celle du ponton mériterait de s'inspirer de ce qui a été évoqué dans le fil cuisine sur les perspectives et corriger le tir, outre le petit détail de la bouée.


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2608/20110731veveyvieuxgreme.jpg​
> Une autre pour voir vers où je vais ...
> 
> Merci yvos pour les commentaires constructifs




Peut-être peux-tu nous indiquer ce qui te chagrine sur cette photo et ce qui t'incite à la publier? Je pense que tu as déjà une partie des réponses 

En fait, sur cette photo, il n'y a rien qui fait qu'on s'y intéresse pour elle même. Un cadre relativement banal dans lequel tu mets un bateau qui doit certainement être chouette ou représentatif du coin mais pas mis en valeur. Cette photo donne globalement l'impression d'avoir été faite pour témoigner que tu étais là. Genre photo que nous faisons tous en vacances, content de voir ce qu'on voit, mais sans penser que la soirée diapo endormira forcément tout le monde   


C'est mon ressenti, forcément discutable et partial.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Super,

Merci à vous deux pour les commentaires. 

Pour le ponton, j'étais coincé par la buvette à gauche (c'est pas une excuse)
Pour le bateau, c'est un sujet comme un autre, pris à contre-jour vers 16:00 (sans excuse)

En clair, je sais que je dois apprendre à mieux cadrer, et surtout éviter les plages horaires entre 11 et 15 heures, éventuellement remettre PS 10 en place, logiciel que je déteste (par méconnaissance) en voyant tout ce que ce logiciel sait dénaturer.

Vais-je m'inscrire à un cours photo, je crois que oui 

Yvos voit juste, je fais trop de photos du genre souvenir, donc pas forcément exposable 


> C'est mon ressenti, forcément discutable et partial.



A la retraite depuis 9 ans, n'enseignant plus l'informatique (Windows) aux ainés, j'évitais toujours Photoshop éléments. 

Je cherche à faire quelque chose de différent, la photographie me plait, donc je veux en faire un hobby digne de ce nom. Eventuellement que mon matériel n'est pas le top pour cela, un Canon G12 et un Canon IXUS 860 IS, je pourrai voir pour le futur Canon G1X, surtout que j'aime voyager léger.


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> ...et surtout éviter les plages horaires entre 11 et 15 heures,



Pas forcément  ! On peut faire, à ces heures là, des photos bien foutues mais il faut jouer avec la contrainte. Deux exemples : toutes les étendues d'eau peuvent fortement gagner à être photographiées à ces moments là avec un flitre polarisant. Un portrait avec soleil déclinant directement dans les yeux sera loupé.



xondousan a dit:


> éventuellement remettre PS 10 en place, logiciel que je déteste (par méconnaissance)



Cela reste secondaire. 



xondousan a dit:


> Vais-je m'inscrire à un cours photo, je crois que oui



En fait, tu peux déjà apprendre beaucoup en regardant ce que font d'autres et en t'interrogeant sur différents points avant de poster : la photo que tu postes a-t-elle réellement un intérêt à tes yeux et peut elle en voir pour d'autres, qui ne te connaissent pas?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

yvos a dit:


> En fait, tu peux déjà apprendre beaucoup en regardant ce que font d'autres et en t'interrogeant sur différents points avant de poster : la photo que tu postes a-t-elle réellement un intérêt à tes yeux et peut elle en voir pour d'autres, qui ne te connaissent pas?



En tenant compte des remarques lues, il est vrai que je peux apprendre en regardant. Mes prochains post ici démontreront si je progresse. 

Ce fil-ci a quelque chose de bien, on peut encaisser les commentaires, alors que sur l'autre c'est trop souvent du type dévalorisant 

Faut espérer, que d'autres auront le courage de venir poster leurs essais sur ce fil.

Aucune réponse quand au Canon G1X (je sais c'est ailleurs qu'on pose cette question)


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2012)

Salut



xondousan a dit:


> Aucune réponse quand au Canon G1X (je sais c'est ailleurs qu'on pose cette question)


Que penses-tu qu'il peut t'apporter par rapport au G12 ?
Qu'est-ce que tu reproches au G12 que le G1 X pourrait améliorer ?
Est-ce que tu ressens les limites du G12, te sens tu parfois bloquer par l'appareil ? Est-ce que sur ces points particuliers le G1 X fait mieux ?

Ce ne sont pas des questions auxquelles on peut répondre si tu ne nous donnes pas plus d'informations.

Qui plus est, le G1 X n'est même pas sorti et on n'a pour l'instant pas de retour à son sujet, donc difficile de te le conseiller.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Je vais poster la question sur le fil qui traite de ce sujet (Canon G12 contre Canon G1X)


----------



## Fìx (19 Janvier 2012)

Moi j'ai entendu dire que le G1X cadrait mieux!  .... Mais j'me trompe peut-être.... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Moi j'ai entendu dire que le G1X cadrait mieux!  .... Mais j'me trompe peut-être.... :rose:



 > 

http://forums.macg.co/photo/changer-mon-canon-g12-pour-le-canon-g1x-992302.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h13 ----------




Ce sera ma dernière demande d'évaluation, avant d'avoir progressé.

Merci


----------



## momo-fr (19 Janvier 2012)

Tu sembles avoir des problème de balance des blancs Xondousan non ?

Après c'est selon les goûts pour le cadrage, sur la première cela ne me choque pas outre mesure (même si c'est pas rigoureux), sur ton lac j'ai découché l'horizon et inversé la lumière :






Pour le bateau c'est à l'ouest en chromie, à l'arrache :






Itou sur cette vue en début de soirée, ça part en vrille, une version moins alcoolisée  :


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Quand je vois, ce que tu réalises sur la base de mes photos, je me dis que j'ai du pain sur la planche (pas de planche de salut) du boulot en vue, merci pour ton commentaire 

Le bateau part effectivement vers l'ouest autour des 15:00 ... faut apprendre à exploiter cette luminosité 

On a super bien fêté (gueuletonné) dans ce resto


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

Je vous la soumets, j'en fais plein sur les mouvements des nuages

Merci à vous


----------



## Raf (21 Janvier 2012)

En paysage, un premier plan permet de donner de la profondeur et la mesure du paysage.

Là, pour moi, cette photo est trop plane, il y a trois zone (les montagnes, les nuages, le ciel bleu) mais il manque un sens de lecture, quelque chose qui accroche le regard, qui conduit...

Sur tes précédentes photos, tu as toujours une ligne directrice (le ponton, le sillage du bateau, la terrasse du café) là rien, donc le résultat est raplapla.


----------



## vleroy (22 Janvier 2012)

J'ajouterai en plus des remarques de Raf qu'il manque le sens des proportions. Le format paysage n'est pas forcément idéal pour ce genre de composition. D'ailleurs tu as deux zones aux extrêmes en bas, bien noires, qui ne sont pas top. Un recordage carré avec des proportions équilibrées au tiers iraient mieux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2012)

> En paysage, un premier plan permet de donner de la profondeur et la mesure du paysage.
> 
> Là, pour moi, cette photo est trop plane, il y a trois zone (les montagnes, les nuages, le ciel bleu) mais il manque un sens de lecture, quelque chose qui accroche le regard, qui conduit...
> 
> Sur tes précédentes photos, tu as toujours une ligne directrice (le ponton, le sillage du bateau, la terrasse du café) là rien, donc le résultat est raplapla.



Merci pour vos appréciations. J'aurai du la recarder sur la formation nuageuse. Bref faudra revoir cela dès la prise de vue (en 1:1 au lieu de 4:3)



> J'ajouterai en plus des remarques de Raf qu'il manque le sens des proportions. Le format paysage n'est pas forcément idéal pour ce genre de composition. D'ailleurs tu as deux zones aux extrêmes en bas, bien noires, qui ne sont pas top. Un recordage carré avec des proportions équilibrées au tiers iraient mieux


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2012)

Si c'est le ciel qui t'intéresse un rapport d'un tiers c'est le bon équilibre (ce que tu as sur ta photo) mai cela devient parfait avec un format carré :






​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Si c'est le ciel qui t'intéresse un rapport d'un tiers c'est le bon équilibre (ce que tu as sur ta photo) mai cela devient parfait avec un format carré :



Merci momo,

En effet, proche des Alpes (15 à 20 km) et du Jura (20 à 30 km) selon l'endroit choisi depuis ma terrasse, je prends pas mal de clichés du ciel (nuages, etc. ...) 

Si je te comprends bien le format 1:1 serait idéal 





> J'aurai du la recarder sur la formation nuageuse. Bref faudra revoir cela dès la prise de vue (en 1:1 au lieu de 4:3)


 l'utilisation du bon format selon le résultat voulu est un autre paramètre à maîtriser  

C'est chez eux que j'irai pour apprendre : http://www.jp-vicario.net/cours-de-photos

Cet exemple n'est pas relevant hormis le cadrage


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Si je te comprends bien le format 1:1 serait idéal  l'utilisation du bon format selon le résultat voulu est un autre paramètre à maîtriser.


C'est un excellent format pour bien des choses, il permet un construction plus rigoureuse et des sens de lecture plus appropriés pour certains sujets.

Un peu de lecture sur ce sujet (par Anne-Laure Jacquart).


----------



## vleroy (22 Janvier 2012)

Tu vois, tout le monde rejoint le format carré sur ce genre de photos, ta dernière dans pvbv est à loger à la même enseigne en renforçant les contrastes, nuançant les dominantes par zone 



​
En photo, tu as deux aspects:
- la technique
- la composition

Sur le premier point, c'est du temps d'apprentissage à la prise de vue et des outils au post traitement. Ne te fais pas d'illusion, on invente rien dans ce domaine. Ca se travaille chacun à son rythme.

Sur le deuxième point, tu peux trouver moult livres pour avoir des bases (qui sont les mêmes dans tous les arts graphiques). Une deuxième façon de compléter cette approche théorique, c'est de regarder les images des autres. Te dire, non je matchs pas. Ah là je matche. Pourquoi? Compo? pourquoi, j'aime? tu verras, dans 90% des cas, les règles de base sont les mêmes. Ensuite, tu te poseras la question de la technique employée (et on revient au premier plan).

Cette quadrature prend du temps, nécessite de regarder les autres, plus que de poster dix photos ici (dans ce fil, je veux dire), de lire, de se cultiver (et dieu sait que le net regorge d'infos gratis) et tenter de reproduire par soi même.

Alors bien sûr tu pourrais être tenté de me dire oui mais le matos? Alors souviens toi de ce que disait l'un de mes potes, prix jeune talent SFR, trois fois lauréat ilford (le seul), le meilleur appareil, est celui que vous avez dans les mains. Donc cela veut juste dire que tu fais avec les limites techniques de ton appareil, mais les deux bases que j'évoque restent incontournables.

bon courage xandousan (toi chanceux qui est à la retraite!) 

alors au boulot  et dis toi qu'ici, cela peut paraître aride parfois, désagréable aussi, mais c'est un des rares endroits sans complaisance, un des rares endroits où tu progresseras


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2012)

Super, 

Merci les amis pour les conseils reçus, je vais me mettre à potasser. Comme lu, heureux retraité j'ai du temps, et avec le temps je compte bien y arriver


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2012)

Azety a dit:


> Je sais que ce n'est pas un forum de critique photo ^^ mais j'aurais besoin de vos réactions par rapport à cette image.
> 
> Pour la petite histoire, il s'agit d'un reportage sur la face cachée d'un festival de musique, j'ai donc suivit les musiciens durant les répétitions etc, et là il s'agit d'une pause clope où j'ai eu moins de 3 secondes pour faire cette photo ( mais ce n'est pas forcément une excuse pour justifier le cadrage centré que je regrette, par exemple ).
> 
> ...




Le petit coup de flash ou le rayon de soleil fait apparaitre la fumée de la pause clope en plein milieu du visage. En trois secondes, la contre-plongée aurait pue épargner ce soucis.


----------



## Azety (22 Février 2012)

lol si pour toi le problème est la fumée sur le type alors ça me va ^^


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Février 2012)

et d'autres la détestent pour le cadrage, la lumière trop brulée et le cadrage trop centré )

recadre à ton goût pour voir si ça plait mieux.


----------



## Azety (23 Février 2012)

le seul recadrage que je trouve nécessaire et utile à la fois, il est à la prise de vue. Là en post prod y'a pu rien à faire


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Février 2012)

Alors......vogue la galère.


----------



## Azety (23 Février 2012)

( je ne connais pas cette expression , désolé )


----------

